# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Нектаринки -  Истории из жизни Шрилы Прабхупады.

## Kasturika d.d.

*Шрила Прабхупада и Розы*




Шрила Прабхупада очень любил цветы, особенно розы. 
Как-то раз он сказал молодому Джаяпатаке: "Если ты будешь приносить мне цветок каждый день, я проживу долго. Можешь мне принести цветок, розу?" 
Джаяпатака очень сильно вдохновился этим, сказал: "Да" и пошёл за розой. Он заранее позвонил в цветочный ларёк, затем сказал президенту храма, что пошёл за розой для Шрилы Прабхупады, но тому эта идея не понравилась. 
Президент проворчал: "Ты, должно быть, в майе. Займись лучше чем-нибудь полезным". 

Джаяпатака ответил: "Прабхупада попросил меня принести ему розу, поэтому я так и сделаю. Я также сделаю всё, что вы мне скажете, но сперва я всё-таки достану для Прабхупады розу",  и пошёл в цветочный ларёк, где его уже ждал хозяин ларька с розой. 
 А когда он предложил её Прабхупаде, тот ответил: "Огромное спасибо!"_

(Из воспоминаний Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_
(из воспоминаний Говинда даси)_

В Нью Джерси было множество садов, и во время чтения джапы на улице я обнаружила, что у каждого дома был сад с розами. Никогда в своей жизни я не видела столько роз! Очень часто в соседних дворах можно было видеть небольшие статуи Богоматери Марии или других святых в обрамлении красочных, ароматных, рубиново-красных, ослепительно-розовых или ярко-жёлтых сортов роз. Я стала спрашивать различных садовников, можно ли сорвать несколько роз. Они оказывались дружелюбными людьми и разрешали рвать столько, сколько мне хотелось. Так я стала совершать регулярные обходы садов во время утренней джапы, всегда вежливо спрашивая разрешения нарвать роз. Мне никогда не отказывали. Люди, похоже, были счастливы, что красота их садов была замечена, а если кто спрашивал, зачем мне понадобились розы, я отвечала: для моего любимого дедушки, который был болен, но выздоравливал в соседнем доме на берегу моря.

Я ежедневно приносила 2-3 больших магазинных пакета роз и, найдя вазы и бутылки, разбросанные то тут, то там, начинала украшать комнату Прабхупады букетами. Поклонения Божествам ещё не было, но я была счастлива служить, таким образом Прабхупаде, как своему Божеству. Он любил розы, а я любила приносить их ему. 

Обычно я составляла 6-7 ваз для его личной комнаты и пару ваз для гостиной. Позже он стал сравнивать запахи различных роз. "Кажется, жёлтые - самые ароматные," - так он иногда говорил. Ещё он говорил, что розы лечат, поэтому он клал розы себе на голову и лицо и глубоко вдыхал их аромат. Его комната всегда пахла сандалом и розами. Моё ежедневное занятие собирания роз было величайшим восторгом...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрутакирти прабху очень часто путешествовал вместе с Прабхупадой. Однажды, когда они летели в самолете, Прабхупада ел мури, дутый рис. После того, как он закончил, то передал его Шрутакирти, а тот, в свою очередь, поделил рис на двоих и стал есть его вместе со своим другом Парамахамсой Свами. 
В это время по проходу шла стюардесса. Дойдя до учеников Прабхупады, она удивленно спросила:

– Что это у вас?

Они ответили:

– Дутый рис.

– О! Выглядит очень хорошо!

И неожиданно стала кушать дутый рис прямо с их тарелок. Преданные не знали, что делать: стюардесса захватывает их еду! Но в то же время это ведь был махапрасад Прабхупады.

Стюардесса сказала: «Очень вкусно!» – и пошла дальше. Шрутакирти был шокирован: он никогда не видел и не ожидал от стюардессы подобного поведения. Он спросил Прабхупаду:

– Разве это не удивительно!?...


На этом история обычно заканчивалась. Но однажды, во время лекции в США, когда Шрутакирти рассказывал эту историю очередной раз, у нее появилось продолжение. В конце лекции один преданный-санкиртанщик поднял руку и попросил разрешения рассказать свою историю.
 И начал рассказывать: «Когда я распространял книги в Южной Америке, в Венесуэле, я пришел в деревушку, которая располагалась в джунглях. Постучав в дверь одного дома, я был удивлен, когда навстречу вышла женщина... с тилакой, поприветствовала меня возгласом «Хари бол!» и пригласила войти. 
Когда я вошел в дом, то увидел множество книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Матаджи спросила: «Прасада не желаешь?».

Я был так поражен, что не мог не спросить: «Здесь же джунгли! Как Вы стали преданной?» 
На что она ответила: «Как-то раз я встретила Вашего духовного учителя в самолете, когда я была стюардессой, лет 20 назад».

_Из лекций Шрилы Пурначандры Госвами_

----------


## Hrishikesha das

ааааааааааааааааааа вообще я в транс вошел от этой истории , прям на рабочем месте  :yahoo:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ааааааааааааааааааа вообще я в транс вошел от этой истории , прям на рабочем месте


Джай! Тогда делитесь тоже любимыми историями :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

После лекции в Майями преданный задал вопрос: — Шрила Прабхупада, правда ли, что если кто-нибудь хотя бы раз примет прасад, в следующей жизни он непременно получит человеческое тело?..
 — Да, — ответил Прабхупада. — Просто продолжайте есть. Только и всего. Все мои преданные пришли ко мне просто потому, что ели прасад... Сказав это, Прабхупада засиял, заулыбался и стал оглядываться вокруг. 
Когда взгляд его упал на Абхирама, президента храма, сидевшего рядом с ним, он спросил: — Ты тоже, Абхирам? 
Абхирам сконфузился и кивнул: — Да, Шрила Прабхупада... Других преданных Прабхупада тоже заставил признаться, что их привлёк Кришна-прасад... 
— Ты тоже? — спрашивал он одного за другим. — И ты? .. Все соглашались, пока аудитория, наконец, не взорвалась смехом, отдавая должное силе прасада.
 — Да, — продолжал Прабхупада, придя в хорошее расположение духа. — Вот видите, мы предоставляем все возможности. Если ничего не можете делать, то, пожалуйста, приходите и ешьте вместе с нами...

----------


## Hrishikesha das

я поделюсь своей историей жизни , как Господь Кришна меня спас и как я предался Ему, но напишу не сейчас, время еще не пришло.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> я поделюсь своей историей жизни , как Господь Кришна меня спас и как я предался Ему, но напишу не сейчас, время еще не пришло.


Напишите, как Шрила Прабхупада Вас спас!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Тамал Кришна Махарадж рассказывает один эпизод из своей жизни. 
Его увезли в больницу в Бомбее делать операцию. Сделали наркоз общий, сказали считать до десяти, он досчитал до семи и оказался в храме на Джуху, где он делал арати Радха Раса-Бихари, вернее храма тогда не было еще. Потом, вдруг он увидел Шрилу Прабхупаду. Шрила Прабхупада находился перед всеми предшествующими ачарьями и они у него спрашивали, как там идут дела, как там проповедь проходит и он давал им отчет. Он сказал любопытную вещь во сне Тамал Кришны Махараджа или в его трансе. 
Он сказал: „Я изучил людей этой планеты и я понял, что они абсолютно неспособны ни к каким аскезам, неспособны в принципе, что они не способны изучать Ведические писания, никаких шансов у них нет. И что у них нету ни намека на благочестие.” 

Все предыдущие ачарьи в полном шоке были от такого доклада. 
Потом Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Но у них есть одно качество – так или иначе они способны принимать прибежище у моих лотосных стоп.” И все закричали: „Джай! Харибол!” 
Потом, когда он очнулся, он увидел у изголовья своей кровати Шрилу Прабхупаду, и Шрила Прабхупада сказал: „Я сразу примчался, когда узнал, что тебя в больницу забрали, чтобы быть с тобой.”
 Тамал Кришна Махарадж рассказал ему этот сон. Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него, кивнул и сказал: „Так оно и есть.”

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Однажды Шрила Прабхупада приехал из Индии в Нью Маяпур, расположенный во Франции. Его сопровождали секретари и слуги. Преданные были счастливы и устроили грандиозный праздник с гуру пуджей и роскошным пиром. Мы всегда очень радовались, когда приезжал Прабхупада.

Случилось так, что одна девушка, сопровождавшая Шрилу Прабхупаду, по имени Илавати, очень сильно заболела. У неё была то ли малярия, то ли холера. Она пришла в храм, и преданные послали её в больницу. Когда Шрила Прабхупада услышал, что Илавати даси лежит в больнице, он позвал к себе руководство и попросил, чтобы ему дали машину. Он хотел её навестить.

Разнеслась молва: Прабхупада едет в больницу. И преданные начали подруливать на своих лимузинах. Собрался целый караван желающих его сопровождать, огромное количество машин. И когда Шрила Прабхупада услышал, что все готовы, он сказал: “Теперь поезжайте”.

Таким образом он дал понять, что преданные очень заботились о нем, но забыли о своей духовной сестре. Однако подлинное служение гуру означает также служение садху.

Шрила Прабхупада попросил преданных предоставить ему машину. Но в действительности он хотел, чтобы мы поехали туда сами. Поэтому, когда все собрались, он сказал: “Теперь поезжайте”.

Этот пример показывает, что поклонение гуру и Кришне заключается в служении садху. Если мы как следует заботимся о садху, естественным образом наши отношения с Кришной будут здоровыми.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Как-то в Бомбее Шрила Прабхупада предложил _Бхагавад-Гиту_ Индусу за 75 рупий. 
Индус сказал: „Кришна рассказал БГ бесплатно.” 
Прабхупада сказал: „Нет, нет, БГ стоит 75 рупий.” 
Индус снова сказал: „Киршна рассказал БГ бесплатно.” 
Прабхупада снова сказал: „Нет, ты должен заплатить 75 рупий.” 
Тот твердил свое: „Кришна рассказал БГ бесплатно.” 
Тогда Прабхупада сказал: „А где Кришна рассказал БГ?” 
Индус говорит: „Ясное дело, все знают - на Курукшетре.” 
Прабхупада сказал: „Ну вот, Курукшетра далеко, билет от Бомбея до Курукшетры стоит 75 рупий”

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Когда мы обогнули вершину утеса, Шрила Прабхупада заметил у побережья группу любителей серфинга, пытающихся поймать волну. Он приостановился ненадолго, наблюдая за тем, как они катаются на своих досках, падают с них и плывут обратно, чтобы повторить все сначала. Он сказал, что в следующей жизни они станут рыбами, потому что очень привязаны к воде. _йам йам вапи смаран бхавам_ «О каком бы состоянии бытия ни помнил человек, оставляя свое тело, этого состояния он и достигнет непременно».
_
Трансцендентный дневник т.2.1_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_фрагмент из лекции Нанды Кумара Прабху - Даллас, 27.05.2011._

В Лос-Анджелесе всегда был очень вкусный прасад, особенно вечернее подношение. Я тогда строго относился к духовной практике - никогда не пропускал свои круги, всегда повторял 16 кругов. Прабхупада тоже был очень строг с этим. Конечно, он был добр... но непреклонен. 
 И вот одним вечером я наелся вкусного прасада и не встал вовремя. Закончилось тем, что в тот день я недочитал 2 круга. Но было такое мнение, что если недочитал круги, можно дочитать на следующий день.
 И я подумал: ну хорошо, дочитаю завтра, сегодня уже слишком устал; если я не лягу спать, то будет плохо (мой ум тут же стал что-то придумывать). 
Но Прабхупада - совершенно трансцендентная личность. На следующее утро, когда я вошел в его комнату, он спросил: "Ты все свои круги прочитываешь?"
 Я ответил: "Нет, сэр, я впервые не успел повторить 2 круга, но я повторю их сегодня".
 Тогда Прабхупада сказал с любовью в голосе: "Читать 16 кругов - это так важно. Например, маленький ребенок учится ходить, держа мать за руку. До тех пор, пока мать поддерживает его, он не упадет. И до тех пор, пока ты читаешь 16 кругов, даже если ты споткнешься, Кришна тебя поддержит. Но если ты не читаешь 16 кругов, - и глаза Прабхупады расширились, - ты пропадешь, и от тебя даже следов не останется!" 

И когда вы на самом деле начинаете понимать, что это такое - пропасть, затеряться в материальном мире, - вам становится не по себе.
  В другой раз, когда у меня порвались бусы _(кантхималы)_ на шее, Прабхупада заметил и спросил: "Где твои бусы?"
 - "Я позже их починю".
 - "Нет, - сказал Прабхупада, - иди и почини прямо сейчас! Если бы ты знал, как опасно находиться в материальном мире без Туласи-малы, ты бы сейчас дрожал от страха".

И это относится ко всем правилам, которые ввел для нас Прабхупада. Майя будет говорить нам: "Ну, это не так важно, можно завтра дочитать", но на самом деле ... все то время, когда я недочитывал круги, все это закончилось тем, что я пал, оказался в Майе. В тот день я дочитал пропущенные круги, но вскоре это повторилось, - и в конце концов я оказался в Майе...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На вопрос, как развить в себе преданность Господу, Шрила Прабхупада ответил:

 "Я могу дать вам один единственный совет: повторяйте мантру не прерываясь, не останавливаясь, пока не закончите последий круг.
 Выиграть битву, которая поисходит во время повторения мантры - значит выиграть весь день. 
 Если же вы потерпите поражение в этой битве и, уступив своему уму, будете на что-то отвлекаться, ясно, что день будет для вас нелёгким. ... 
Чтобы слушать матру, нужно быть очень преданным своему Духовному Учителю. 
 Тот, кто действительно посвятил себя служению Духовному Учителю, повторяя мантру, способен слушать её".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Однажды Шрила Прабхупада приехал из Индии в Нью Маяпур, расположенный во Франции. Его сопровождали секретари и слуги. Преданные были счастливы и устроили грандиозный праздник с гуру пуджей и роскошным пиром. Мы всегда очень радовались, когда приезжал Прабхупада.
> 
> Случилось так, что одна девушка, сопровождавшая Шрилу Прабхупаду, по имени Илавати, очень сильно заболела. У неё была то ли малярия, то ли холера. Она пришла в храм, и преданные послали её в больницу. Когда Шрила Прабхупада услышал, что Илавати даси лежит в больнице, он позвал к себе руководство и попросил, чтобы ему дали машину. Он хотел её навестить.
> 
> Разнеслась молва: Прабхупада едет в больницу. И преданные начали подруливать на своих лимузинах. Собрался целый караван желающих его сопровождать, огромное количество машин. И когда Шрила Прабхупада услышал, что все готовы, он сказал: “Теперь поезжайте”.
> 
> Таким образом он дал понять, что преданные очень заботились о нем, но забыли о своей духовной сестре. Однако подлинное служение гуру означает также служение садху.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада попросил преданных предоставить ему машину. Но в действительности он хотел, чтобы мы поехали туда сами. Поэтому, когда все собрались, он сказал: “Теперь поезжайте”.
> ...


Спасибо! Скопипастю на свой блог. А можете дать ссылку на первоисточник?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо! Скопипастю на свой блог. А можете дать ссылку на первоисточник?


Эта история из семинара по взаимоотношениям Е.С.Бхакти Тиртхи Свами: http://radhakrishna.clan.su/news/sem...012-09-30-2943

Там еще несколько прекрасных Историй!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Спасибо!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо Вам  :namaste:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_История от Е.М.Шрутакирти Прабху._ *"Я думаю, что Жук голоден"*

Сейчас весна 1973 года в Нью Двараке. Шрила Прабхупада звонит в свой колокольчик. Я без промедлений прихожу в его комнату и предлагаю свои поклоны. Когда я поднимаюсь, глаза Шрилы Прабхупады расширились. Он посмотрел на меня с огромным значением и указал на пол около моих ног, говоря: "Ты видишь этого жука?" Осмотревшись вокруг, через несколько мгновений, я наконец заметил маленькое насекомое. Я кивнул головой в знак согласия, не имея представления о том, что последует за этим.

Очень с большой серьезностью Его Божественная Милость сказал: "Я наблюдал за этим жуком уже некоторое время и он не шевельнулся. Я думаю, что он голоден. Возьми цветок-прасадам и отнеси его на улицу. Положишь его на растение, для того, чтобы он смог питаться".

Я немедленно сделал то, о чём меня попросил мой самый милостливый Гуру Махарадж и вернулся в свою комнату. Никто из нас никогда больше не говорил об этом жуке. Это было просто ещё одним замечательным проявлением того, насколько милостливым является чистый преданный. Не имеет значения, насколько мы являемся незначительными. Если мы удачливы до такой степени, чтобы нам мелькнуло великолепие сияние нитья-сиддхи, наша жизнь будет иметь чрезвычайную пользу. Я видел его сострадание много раз до того, как это происшествие удивило даже меня.

Сейчас, видя даже малейшее насекомое, я не могу не думать о моём возлюбленном Шриле Прабхупаде. Его Божественная Милость является недискриминационно милостливым.

Он затратил своё время, чтобы трансцендентно уменьшить страдание одного из самых маленьких живых существ.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

ооо даааааааааааааааааааааа  :yahoo:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Из фильма Ядубары прабху «По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады» 6 часть_ (с 12 мин.)

*Ганди.* 

Однажды вечером я был наедине с Шрилой Прабхупадой на крыше, и мы говорили о варнашраме. Это было как раз после того, как он дал лекции по варнашраме во Вриндаване. И тогда он мне начал говорить о Ганди. Он сказал, что Ганди на самом деле хотел установить варнашраму по всей Индии. Его план, который он представил Неру и другим, состоял в том, что прежде всего все деревни должны стать экономически независимыми и производить свою одежду, пищу и тому подобное. Но затем Сардар Патель и Неру предали Ганди, они выдвинули британский план, как можно скорей открыть фабрики и заводы, и из-за этого Индия понесла огромный урон. Он сказал, что если бы они устроили в деревнях все так, как замыслил Ганди, то духовный прогресс Индии остался бы нетронутым.
 А после этого чуть не плача он сказал мне: «Я любил Ганди. Он действительно желал Индии самого лучшего».
 Я был просто потрясен, когда Прабхупада сказал это.
 На следующее утро мы пошли на прогулку. Каждое утро Прабхупада гулял на пляже в Бомбее, и время от времени некоторые индийцы, почетные члены присоединялись к нам, и тогда они со сложенными ладонями предлагали Прабхупаде намаскар, а Прабхупада из уважения делал то же и им. И вот утром после той беседы со Шрилой Прабхупадой, мы пошли дальше, чем обычно, далеко-далеко в конец пляжа. И когда мы зашли очень далеко, я был слева он него, он повернулся влево и очень серьезно и благородно предложил пранаму. А когда я оглянулся, то там никого не было. Но далеко от того места наверху был памятник Ганди под застекленным навесом. Прабхупада пошел в самый конец пляжа, чтобы предложить почтение Ганди.
Затем мы пошли обратно, подходят какие-то почетные члены, присоединяются к нам. И кто-то из них начинает что-то говорить о Ганди. Они говорят: «Ганди говорит так, в Гите так, а что Прабхупада думает об этом?»
 Прабхупада отвечает: «Ганди уничтожил Гиту, он говорил это и говорил то, он совершил всевозможные ошибки. 
И Прабхупада начинает теперь без остановки критиковать Ганди, его перевод Гиты, его разные идеи и представления. 
И потом, когда он закончил говорить, он повернулся ко мне и улыбнулся.


  Однажды Шрила Прабхупада критиковал философию маявади, особенно философию Вивекананды и Рама Кришны: "сколько путей-столько и выводов". Философия эта такая, что кому хотите, тому и поклоняйтесь. К кому ваше сердце лежит, ему можете поклоняться, и вы все равно достигните высшего назначения. Шрила Прабхупада в высшей степени был против такого учения. Всякий раз, когда возникала такая тема, он подавлял их доводы силой, называл людей, которые верят в такую бредовую философию, негодяями.
 И однажды один из друзей доктора Пателя, мистер Шах, начал кричать: «Почему вы все время критикуете?! Вы постоянно критикуете всех подряд! И преданные уже были готовы его оттолкнуть назад, но Прабхупада сказал:«Нет, нет, не надо». И он продолжал осуждать еще где-то 3-4 минуты, а мы все время шли. 
И в конце концов Прабхупада сказал: «А что мы можем сделать? Мы должны научить своих учеников опровергать разные еретические философии, и поэтому иногда нам приходится критиковать. Кришна тоже критикует в _Бхагавад Гите: на мам душкритино мудхах._ Этими словами Кришна критикует людей, которые не предаются Ему, поэтому мы тоже должны это делать»,- сказал Прабхупада. И потом он замолчал. И молчал. И через 5 минут мы должны были подойти к Храму прямо на углу улицы Ганди грам , и мы все молча вернулись обратно. Прабхупада никому из нас не позволил расстроиться из-за этого человека. И потом, как обычно, мы подошли к вьяса-асане, шла гуру-пуджа, и мы предлагали цветы, и этот мистер Шах тоже пришел предложить цветы. Он предложил цветы лотосным стопам Прабхупады, потом он положил свою голову ему на стопы и стал рыдать, как ребенок. Он просто рыдал, не прекращая. Он знал, что совершил большое оскорбление. Но Шрила Прабхупада был так милостив, он просто положил ему свою руку на голову и сказал: «Ничего, ничего. Все хорошо». Он постепенно успокоил его. 
На следующий день Прабхупада сказал: «Мы не будем разговаривать, потому что, если доктор Патель придет, он опять начнет спорить. Давайте лучше будем читать книгу Кришна». Вот так вместо обсуждений стали читать книгу Кришна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

(2 мин.) Однажды утром мы пошли на прогулку вместе со Шрилой Прабхупадой. И в какой-то момент мимо нас проехала воловья повозка с несколькими пассажирами. Шрила Прабхупада заметил: «Насколько прекрасна простая жизнь, что людям не нужны современные машины, роскошь, они могут жить очень просто». Мы проходили мимо полей, и Прабхупада сказал, что все, что нам действительно необходимо для жизни – это зерно, рис, дал, что в действительности даже овощей не нужно, чтобы жить, что фактически можно питаться злаками и экономить время для Сознания Кришны. 


_Ученик:_ «У меня на протяжении 18 лет были трудности с планетой Раху, и они должны были продолжаться еще 9 или 10 лет. Я пошел к астрологу во Вриндаване, и он сказал мне носить янтру. Когда я подошел к воротам Кришна-Баларам Мандира, меня там встретил не кто иной, как Брахмананда Махарадж. Он спросил: «Что ты носишь, Вишал?»
 Я ответил: «Это янтра, я только что от астролога. Она должна противодействовать влиянию плохих планет».
 И Брахмананда ответил, что Прабхупада говорил, что не нужно ничего прибавлять к нашему процессу. 
Я сказал: «Ну, я хочу сам поговорить со Шрилой Прабхупадой». И он назначил время.
 И Шрила Прабхупада спросил меня об этом астрологе: сколько он взял, кто он такой, я все рассказал и сказал: «Шрила Прабхупада, я стал носить янтру потому, что подумал, что она поможет мне стать более сознающим Кришну». 
И Прабхупада процитировал стих: _сарва- дхарман паритйаджйа._ Он произнес всю шлоку 18.66 и сказал: «Если ты просто предашься Кришне, Кришна одним легким пинком может уничтожить 100 тысяч планет Раху.»  Но это по-прежнему не до конца убедило меня, и я сказал: «Шрила Прабхупада, но ведь ваш духовный учитель был великим астрологом».
 Шрила Прабхупада резко оборвал меня и сказал: «Но он недолго занимался этим». После этого я отрезал веревочку и снял янтру с шеи и выбросил ее где-то во Вриндаване. Мне все-равно, где она.

 
http://visnujana.blogspot.ru/search?...-paginate=true

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Саудамани даси:_ Лекция Прабхупады на Гаура Пурниму в том году проникла мне прямо в сердце. 
Прабхупада говорил: «Люди пытаются поклоняться Радхе и Кришне... Однажды я шел по Калькутте и увидел в книжной лавке изображение Радхарани на обложке _Бхагавад-гиты._ Это было не просто изображение Радхарани, на нем Она была изображена очень непристойно, с распущенными волосами и одна, без Кришны». Прабхупада сказал, что Радхарани на самом деле даже не упоминается в _Бхагавад-гите._ 
Он продолжал: «Невозможно поклоняться Радхе и Кришне, пока вы не поймете, Кто такой Кришна, А если вы хотите поклоняться Кришне, то сначала нужно понять Господа Чайтанью. И не думайте, что вы сможете поклоняться Господу Чайтанье, если до этого не поклонялись Господу Нитьянанде». 
А потом он сказал: «И не думайте, что вы можете поклоняться Нитьянанде, если не будете следовать по стопам шести Госвами». И он продолжал в том же духе: «И не думайте, что когда-нибудь вы сможете следовать по стопам шести Госвами, если не будете следовать наставлениям духовного учителя».
Я применила это наставление к себе. До этого, написав Прабхупаде письмо, мы получили разрешение пригласить к себе Божества Радхи-Кришны, что и планировали осуществить по приезду в Индию... И вот, сидя в этом зале, я почувствовала, что Прабхупада в высшей степени прямо, но в то же время сострадательно поставил меня на место: «Тебе сначала нужно следовать наставлениям духовного учителя», и я испытала огромный восторг, потому что это значило, что у меня действительно есть свое место в Движении Прабхупады.

_По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады. Воспоминания, Глава 7, Июль 1974 — Апрель 1975. Составитель Ядубара дас_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

4-41 _Прабхупада говорил: о нападках на ИСККОН и влиянии извне:  
_
«Что касается тех двух человек, что пришли к нам из Гаудия Матха, то нам пока следует воздерживаться и по возможности не давать приют таким людям, если мы не уверены, что можем им доверять».
(Письмо от 4 декабря 1976г.}

«Какая необходимость Нитаю ходить на лекции за пределами нашего храма? Если его не устраивает уровень лекций в нашем храме, то ему надо дать возможность самому читать лекции, но с этой привычкой - ходить куда-то и слушать других - нужно немедленно покончить. Я написал Нитаю письмо, копию его прилагаю для твоего сведения».
(Письмо от 14 июля 1976 г.)

«Мне сообщили, что ты завел привычку уходить за пределы храма и слушать лекции на стороне, например, лекции Нрисимхаваллабхи. Я также узнал недавно, что то же самое делают некоторые индийские преданные. Никто ни в коем случае не должен уходить и слушать лекции от посторонних. Если тебя не устраивает уровень классов в Кришна-Баларам Мандире, тогда сам проведи один из классов. Но ты не должен ходить и слушать лекции на стороне. Пожалуйста, оставь эту привычку сейчас же».
(Письмо от 14 июля 1976 г.)


_Шрила Прабхупада:_ «Мой авторитет, на самом деле, признан другими авторитетами. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» говорится: Кришна-шакти вина нахе тара правартана. В наши дни Движение Харе Кришна известно во всем мире, и ученые, профессора и т.д. возносят мне хвалу как например профессор Джуда. Почему же я не авторитет? Никто не говорит, что это удалось сделать Бону Свами, или Вивекананде, или какому-то другому свами. Так много йогов и свами появляется, и никто не признает их, но меня признают. Почему же я не могу считаться авторитетом? Если Кришна признал меня авторитетом, то кто может это отрицать?.. 
С учетом всего сказанного, если он хочет принизить меня и именно это намерение привело его сюда, то как мы можем принять его? По его вине у одного профессора уже сложилось неправильное представление. С ним можно общаться как с гостем. Если он появится в нашем центре, дайте ему прасада, окажите ему почтение как старшему вайшнаву, но он не должен произносить речи и давать лекции. Если он захочет прочитать лекцию, вы можете сказать ему что на этот день уже назначен другой лектор. Это всё, что я хотел сказать».
(Письмо от 4 июня 1975 г.)
(Письмо Джаяпатаке Свами от 4.12.76; письмо Гопала-Кришне Госвами от 14.07.76; письмо Нитаю дасу от 14.07.76; письмо Кришнанге-деви даси от 15.02.76; письмо Сатсварупе дасу Госвами от 4.06.75)

У нас есть личный пример самого Шрилы Прабхупады, высшего авторитета в ИСККОН, который не искал духовного вдохновения за пределами своего движения. Шрила Прабхупада предпочитал читать свои собственные книги и жить в храмах Международного общества  сознания Кришны. В местах, где были преданные, настроенные против ИСККОН, как например на Гавайях, Прабхупада всегда останавливался в своем храме. Даже если в храме имели место какие-то отклонения, живя с преданными он, несомненно, имел возможность исправить их. Хотя ради проповеди Прабхупаде иногда приходилось останавливаться не в храмах, он чувствовал себя дома только тогда, когда останавливался в своих храмах сознания Кришны. И Прабхупада хотел, чтобы такое же умонастроение разделяли все его последователи. Он рассматривал храмы ИСККОН как место, где вас всегда досыта накормят вкусной пищей, где вы услышите лучшую философию, получите наилучшее общение, а если захотите, сможете вступить в брак. И что самое главное, здесь у вас есть все возможности вернуться домой, обратно к Богу, и обрести вечную жизнь. Поэтому, когда Прабхупаду спросили, как освободиться от греха и от кармы, он ответил: «Живите вместе с нами».

 А в письме Рупануге от 28 апреля 1974 г. он написал: «Нужно быть очень осторожными и не общаться с ними. Таково мое наставление всем вам. Они ничем не могут помочь нашему движению, но они очень искусны в том, чтобы мешать нашему естественному прогрессу. Поэтому необходимо быть с ними очень осторожными».

_Нектар Прабхупады_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Шрила Прабхупада всегда старался не опаздывать на проповеднические мероприятия. Он говорил, что Бхактивинода Тхакур приезжал на станцию за час до отправления поезда. И сам Прабхупада считал, что лучше приехать раньше.

Как-то в Японии у Шрилы Прабхупады была назначена встреча с руководством издательской компании «Дай Ниппон». Чтобы не опоздать, Прабхупада быстро оделся и повторял гаятри по пути к машине. Хотя он был очень строг в вопросах садханы, ради распространения сознания Кришны он мог пренебречь некоторыми правилами.

Все, что делал Прабхупада, было грандиозным. Он был первым, кто просто своим примером побудил тысячи людей по всему миру есть дал и чапати. Что бы ни делал великий человек, другие люди следуют его примеру. До Прабхупады в Индии множество людей питались далом и чапати, но это никого не побудило следовать их примеру».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В 1974 когда Шрила Прабхупада приехал в Женеву, Гуру Гауранга был президентом храма. У него появилась возможность еще ближе общаться с Прабхупадой. Гуру Гауранга организовал выступление Прабхупады во Всемирной организации здравоохранения. За полчаса до выступления Гуру Гауранга показал Прабхупаде журнал, изданный ВОЗ. В журнале говорилось о программах по контролю рождаемости, осуществляемых организацией. Увидев фотографии и прочитав, чем они занимаются, Прабхупада разгневался. Он спросил Гуру Гаурангу, зачем он устроил в этой организации его выступление.

Гуру Гауранга объяснил, что этот форум пользуется влиянием.

«Им все равно, что я говорю, - ответил Прабхупада, -Независимо от того, что я буду говорить, они просто опубликуют мою фотографию и скажут: «Бхактиведанта Свами в ВОЗ», - а затем напечатают статью так, как будто я поддерживаю их деятельность».

Затем в комнате Прабхупада стал спрашивать преданных, что они думают, выступать ему или нет. Преданные высказали свои мнения, а потом Прабхупада спросил Гуру Гаурангу, могут ли они провести киртан в рамках программы.

«Когда мы начнем, они уже не смогут остановить нас, Шрила Прабхупада», - ответил Гуру Гауранга. В итоге Прабхупада сказал: «Пойдем».

В своей речи Прабхупада сказал, что только собаки и кошки могут перенаселить землю, но высокообразованные люди - нет. Затем, в конце программы, он разгромил научную программу ВОЗ по контролю рождаемости. Множество индусов столпились вокруг него, расхваливая его и выражая свое удовлетворение.

(Гуру Гауранга дас, интервью)

Это посещение Всемирной организации здравоохранения напоминает то, как Прабхупада отправился к столпотворению хиппи в Нижнем Ист-Сайде в 1967 году. В обоих случаях Прабхупада выступал и принимал участие во встречах, невзирая на все противоречия. Это примеры смелости Прабхупады и его твердая вера в то, что послание сознания Кришны очистит любую ситуацию, даже если она явно спорная или запутанная. С другой стороны, на примере этих и других ситуаций мы можем учиться тому, как Прабхупада не соглашался принимать участие в тех программах, где нас могли бы без разбора причислить к общей массе. Он одобрил, когда Брахмананда отказался давать интервью о Прабхупаде репортеру, который хотел писать о многих гуру. Даже когда Прабхупада принимал решение идти на сомнительную программу, он не смешивал философию сознания Кришны с философией ее организаторов. Скорее он использовал возможность для вещания о чистом сознании Кришны. Таким образом, он держался в стороне от той чуши, на которой основывалась какая-нибудь отдельная программа, и все же использовал в своих интересах возможность прославить Кришну. Обычно, все, кто бы ни принимал Шрилу Прабхупаду, всегда оставались довольными и никогда не думали, что он их эксплуатировал, - потому что он всегда был чистосердечным в своих намерениях распространять сознание Кришны.

_Нектар Прабхупады_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Однажды, в экадаши, Лилавати пришла на кухню поздно, полагая, что в постный день готовить много не придется. Но когда она вошла на кухню, то увидела, что Свамиджи уже что-то увлеченно готовит. Что-то белое нагревалось в сковороде, а он быстро это помешивал и отскребал со дна.

— О, — сказал он, — а я тут думаю: “Куда подевалась эта девчонка?”
Лилавати чувствовала себя слишком виноватой, чтобы поинтересоваться, что Свамиджи готовит. Она просто быстро занялась овощами. 
— Сегодня же пост, — сказала она, словно упрекая Свамиджи за то, что тот готовит. 
— Пойми, — ответил он, — в сознании Кришны пост означает пир. Мы предлагаем это Кришне.
Лилавати по-прежнему не осмеливалась спросить, что это там такое белое и липкое кипит на сковороде. Вскоре он снял загадочное блюдо с огня и поставил на подоконник остывать. 
— Скоро затвердеет, — сказал он, — и мы сможем нарезать его и раздать. 

С этими словами он повернулся и вышел из кухни. 
Когда Лилавати закончила и подала Свамиджи его «экадашный» обед, он попросил ее принести немного «того», с подоконника. Откусив кусочек, он остался доволен и попросил Лилавати позвать Мукунду и Джанаки, чтобы те тоже продегустировали новое блюдо. 

Джанаки попробовала и воскликнула: 
— Прелесть! Просто чудо! Потрясающе! Что это такое?
Повернувшись к Лилавати, Свамиджи спросил: 
— Из чего это сделано? 
— Не знаю, Свамиджи, — ответила она. 
— Как не знаешь? Ты же стояла рядом со мной на кухне, и не помнишь? 
Лилавати залилась краской: 
— Свамиджи, я была очень занята и не видела ничего вокруг.
— Ты была безумно занята, — ответил он и рассмеялся, и смеялся долго, пока Мукунда тоже не заразился его смехом. Лилавати стало стыдно еще больше. 

Свамиджи попросил Джанаки определить на вкус, из чего сделано блюдо, но та не смогла сказать ничего определенного, кроме того, что оно сладкое. Затем он послал Лилавати вниз, за Говинда-даси и Гаурасундарой. Когда они пришли, Свамиджи попросил Лилавати: 
— Принеси еще этого «просто чуда».

Снова, уже в присутствии четырех преданных, Свамиджи спросил у Лилавати:
— Итак, из чего же приготовлено это блюдо? 

Та снова кинулась оправдываться, говоря, что была слишком занята и не заметила. Он опять засмеялся, и смеялся до тех пор, пока все остальные не захохотали вместе с ним. Затем он дал попробовать «просто чудо» Говинде даси и спросил, из чего, по ее мнению, оно сделано. Ответ последовал незамедлительно: из сахара, сливочного масла и сухого молока.

— Ого, — Свамиджи посмотрел на Лилавати, — она художник. Она разумна. 

Для Лилавати весь этот эпизод был ужасным испытанием. Лишь потом она поняла, что Свамиджи пытался научить ее смирению.

_Шрила Прабхупада Лиламрита_
Сатсварупа даса Госвами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_1-22 Прабхупада говорил: о китане и музыке: _ 

 Прабхупада присутствовал на киртане, который проводили его ученики в бруклинском храме. Играть и петь для удовольствия Прабхупады было для преданных совершенством жизни, и они использовали для этого все свои способности. Преданный, научившийся профессиональной игре на мриданге, показывал свои способности, играя ловко и быстро. Однако Прабхупада остановил киртан и сказал мридангисту, по имени Дхира Кришна, что он должен подыгрывать ведущему. Киртан возобновился, но все снова повторилось, и опять Прабхупада остановил киртан и попросил Дхира Кришну следовать за мелодией ведущего.

В другой раз Прабхупада сказал: «Мриданга не должна звучать громче, чем голос».

В 1966 году в Нью-Йорке в храм зашел юноша с пластинкой известного индийского музыканта-ситариста. Когда заиграла музыка, Шрила Прабхупада улыбнулся. Юноша спросил:

- Вам нравится эта музыка?

Шрила Прабхупада ответил:

- Это музыка для чувственного наслаждения.

Молодой человек был задет и сказал:

- Что вы имеете в виду? Они исполняют это в храмах Индии.

Но Прабхупада настаивал:

- Нет, это музыка для чувственного наслаждения, а музыкант просто бизнесмен.

Юноша тогда ответил:

- Ну, ведь вы тоже когда-то были бизнесменом.

Прабхупада засмеялся и сказал:

- Если я в детстве ходил голым, мне, что, и сейчас ходить голым?

- Ну, а если этот музыкант захочет стать преданным? -спросил юноша.

- О, это было бы замечательно, если бы он смог прийти, - сказал Прабхупада. - Но эта музыка для чувственного наслаждения.



 Палика-деви даси также помнит, что Прабхупаде не нравилось, когда во время киртана играли на фисгармонии. Он сказал, что она будет «тормозить» киртан. Прабхупада обычно говорил, что его Гуру Махарадж, Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, играл на караталах. В киртане он использовал только караталы и мридангу. Вывод таков: искусная музыкальность может иногда отвлекать от воспевания Святых Имен.

_Нектар Прабхупады_



_«На фисгармонии можно играть во время бхаджана, если кто-то умеет играть мелодично. Но не во время киртана и арати».

(Письмо от 11 января 1976 г.)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Я посетил святую тиртху Шри Рангам в Южной Индии. Я повторял свои круги рано утром, когда вдруг какой-то пожилой мужчина окликнул меня из окна своего дома.

- Прошу прощения, сэр! - крикнул он. - Пожалуйста, подождите! Мне очень нужно задать Вам один вопрос!

Он выбежал из своего дома и, задыхаясь, подошел ко мне.

- Они правду говорят? - спросил он. - Это правда?

Он перевел дух.

- Правда? - переспросил я. - Что, правда?

- Это правда? - выпалил он. - Это правда, что благодаря усилиям Бхактиведанты Свами Ведическая культура распространилась по всему миру?

Я задумался на мгновение, а затем улыбнулся:

- Да, конечно, - ответил я. - Это так.

- А правда ли, что благодаря ему многие люди в других странах читают Бхагавад Гиту, Бхагават Пурану и Упанишады на их языках?

Меня охватила гордость, а глаза мои наполнились слезами.

- Да, сэр, - ответил я. - По милости моего прославленного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады, все это произошло.

Он посмотрел на мою одежду.

- И есть ещё и другие, такие же как Вы? - спросил он.

- О да, - ответил я. - Десятки тысяч: американцы, немцы, французы, итальянцы, русские и многие другие.

Он показал на мой мешочек с четками:

- Русские? - удивился он. - Русские повторяют на четках, как Вы?

- Да, да, - подтвердил я. - Они лучшие преданные.

Он покачал головой.

- Тогда воистину, мир в долгу перед Бхактиведантой Свами, - сказал он. - Большое спасибо".

_Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ДЖАПА

"Всегда можно было видеть, как он читает свою джапу, свои круги. И вот однажды - я был в то время здесь, в Нью-Двараке, в его апартаментах; Прабхупада читал джапу, а я просто сидел перед ним - он потянул бусину своего счётчика вниз и произнёс:
"Ну вот, закончил свои 16 кругов. Теперь можно заняться Бог знает чем."

_Шрутакирти прабху_


ОСТАВЬТЕ ТОЛЬКО ХАРЕ КРИШНА

Один раз Шрилу Прабхупаду спросили:
- Шрила Прабхупада, вот в этом комментарии очень много раз повторяется фраза Харе Кришна, может немного сократим или удалим?
Прабхупада чуть подумав, сказал:
- Нет, оставьте только Харе Кришна, остальное удалите.
И засмеялся.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Третья по счету ягья в ИСККОН

Малати даси:* Мы ничего не знали о вайшнавском этикете. У нас должна была состояться огненная церемония, а мы никогда не видели друг друга. Нам сказали, какие ингргедиенты надо принести для церемонии. Первым в списке стояло ги. Я выяснила, что это такое масло и что его надо будет класть в огонь. Я подумала: «Бог ты мой, что за расточительство». Вся затея казалась мне сомнительной. Но мы собрали все, что нужно, и Прабхупада стал проводить ягью. Нас было четыре человека, и он каждому вручил по банану. Мы посмотрели друг на друга: «Что будем делать? Наверное, надо их очистить». Кто-то быстро подскочил к нам и зашептал: «Вы чего! Их надо положить в огонь». Час от часу не легче. Ладно, мы положили бананы в огонь. Затем он сказал: «Кланяйтесь, кланяйтесь». Но у него был сильный акцент. Представьте, вы только что получили новые имена, на шею вам надели бусы, огонь трещит, и вы слышите: «Кланяйтесь, кланяйтесь». Мы снова стали переглядываться: «Что делать-то? Что делать?» Наконец Харидас догадался. Он встал на четвереньки, и мы встали на четвереньки. А затем мы дружно принялись дуть на огонь прямо Шриле Прабхупаде в лицо. (ПРИМЕЧАНИЕ: Преданные расслышали вместо слова bow (кланяться), слово blow (дуть) примеч. переводчика) А вы знаете, какими большими могли стать глаза Шрилы Прабхупады. На этот раз они стали больше, чем кофейные блюдца. Он взял караталы и начал киртан. Так закончилась третья по счету ягья в ИСККОН.
(Из книги Сиддханты прабху "Воспоминания о святом наших дней")

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Джая Прабхупада!



_Е.С.Ниранджана Свами:_

фрагмент: "Дело было в сороковых и пятидесятых годах. Прабхупада часто приезжал в дом Адвайты Ачарьи в Шантипуре. Он добирался туда, садился где-то сзади и читал свою джапу.

Один из пуджари заметил Прабхупаду, который тогда был в белом. Прабхупада приезжал примерно раз в два месяца и, усевшись там, принимался сосредоточенно повторять мантру. В какое-то время пуджари заметил, что Прабхупада сидит и читает мантру, а потом плачет. Потом Прабхупада перестал появляться в храме. Пуджари не видел его много лет. Прабхупада не появлялся там около десяти лет.

Однажды этот пуджари, заглянув в отдаленный уголок храма, увидел этого человека снова — и узнал его. Это был тот же человек, которых часто бывал у них 10-15-20 лет назад. Он сидел и повторял джапу, но теперь он был облачен в шафрановые одежды и держал данду. Пуджари*решил на этот раз познакомиться с ним. Он подумал: «Я не видел этого человека так долго. Я хочу познакомиться с ним и спросить его, кто он такой». Поэтому пуджари спросил: «Как Вас зовут, уважаемый?»

Прабхупада ответил: «Я — слуга Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Госвами Тхакура. Меня зовут А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами». В это время из глаз Прабхупады лились слезы, а он сидел и повторял мантру.

Пуджари сказал: «Я помню, как Вы приезжали сюда когда-то давно. Вы сидели и повторяли джапу. Почему Вы так плачете?»

Прабхупада ответил: «Я плачу, поскольку завтра я уезжаю, чтобы постараться исполнить невыполнимое приказание моего духовного учителя. Мой духовный учитель наказал мне сделать то, что практически невозможно — отправиться на Запад и проповедовать сознание Кришны западным людям, а также делать из них вайшнавов. Поэтому я плачу, обращаясь ко всем тем, кто собирался в этом святом месте — к Адвайте Ачарье, к Господу Нитьянанде, к Харидасу Тхакуру, к Господу Чайтанье — плачу, обращаясь к ним ко всем и моля их пролить на меня их благословения, одарить меня их милостью, чтобы я смог выполнить приказание моего Гуру Махараджи».

Затем Прабхупада склонился к стопам пуджари и сказал: «Я молю также тебя — подари мне свои благословения!»

Прабхупада еще почитал джапу, а затем отбыл. Это было накануне отплытия «Джаладуты».

Спустя годы много западных людей в одеяниях вайшнавов стали приходить в дом Адвайты Ачарьи. Один из западных вайшнавов дал пуджари журнал «Обратно к Богу». После этого преданный ушел.

Пуджари взял журнал «Обратно к Богу» и открыл его — и сразу же его взгляд упал на фотографию Прабхупады. «Это он!» Продолжая листать журнал, он нашел адрес ближайшего храма (был 1980 год) и приехал в храм в Майапуре. Ему нужно было выговориться, его распирало, слова лились из него, ему хотелось рассказать эту историю всем и каждому. Он говорил: «Видите эту фотографию? Этот человек — Бхактиведанта Свами. Теперь я понимаю! Я понимаю, почему я вижу столько западных людей, приезжающих к нам в вайшнавской одежде. Он сделал это! Он сделал это! Он сделал это!»

Преданные говорили: «Что? Что? О чем вы говорите?»

И тогда пуджари рассказал им о том, как Прабхупада приезжал в дом Адвайты Ачарьи, садился, повторял мантру и плакал, а потом рассказал о последнем визите перед тем, как Прабхупада отправился на Запад. Когда пуджари прочел журнал, он нашел в нем ответ на свой вопрос: «Почему все эти западные люди приезжают сюда, облеченные в вайшнавскую одежду?» Он понял: «Бхактиведанта Свами поехал на Запад и исполнил тот невыполнимый приказ». Он закончил свой рассказ так: «Я не мог не прийти сюда, я должен был рассказать вам свою историю!.."

http://sanga108.blogspot.de/2013/07/18-2013.html?m=1 "Почему Шрила Прабхупада принял санньясу"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Студент: Я христианин, и хотел бы знать, каково ваше мнение об Иисусе Христе.

Шрила Прабхупада: Мы, как и вы, почитаем Иисуса Христа, потому, что он представитель Бога, сын Бога. Мы тоже говорим о Боге, поэтому глубоко уважаем его.

Вопрос: Вы тоже сын Иисуса?

Шрила Прабхупада: Да, я слуга Иисуса. Я не Иисус.

Вопрос: Я хочу знать, есть ли у вас сила Иисуса?

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет. У меня нет силы Иисуса.

Вопрос: Что ж, а у меня она есть! (смех) Потому что я христианин.

Шрила Прабхупада: Замечательно. Вы христиане. Мы кришниане. Это почти одно и то же (смех и аплодисменты).

Студент: У меня еще один вопрос. Я верю, что Иисус скоро вернется. Иисус, а не Кришна. Что вы, ребята, собираетесь делать, когда увидите Иисуса? (смех)

Шрила Прабхупада: Мы встретим его с распростертыми объятиями. Добро пожаловать. Это очень хорошая новость, что Иисус возвращается.

(Шрила Прабхупада-лиламрита)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Любопытная история, как Прабхупада дал наставления о джапе известной джазовой певице и доверил ей вести киртаны на Ратха-ятрах (в те годы Турия была последовательницей Саи бабы)

1 июля 1977г.


 Получив даршан Шри Шри Кришна-Баларамы, Шрила Прабхупада встретился с «Турией» — Элис Колтрейн. Шрила Прабхупада ответил на ее вопросы, в том числе на вопрос, сколько кругов ей повторять и можно ли повторять мантру в уме. 

 — Вы должны повторять двадцать четыре круга в день. Но минимум шестнадцать кругов. Повторяйте как вам удобно. Но повторять вслух лучше, потому что при этом благо получаете не только вы, но и окружающие. 

 Шрила Прабхупада особо подчеркнул, что не нужно ничего выдумывать. Он велел мне прочитать вслух Бхагавадгиту, 16.23 с комментарием, в котором осуждается деятельность по прихоти. Он особенно рекомендовал ей внимательно читать книги. Было видно, что пребывание здесь ей в высшей степени по душе. Когда она ушла, Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что она очень искренна. Если бы она повторяла Святое имя и читала книги, она была бы превосходной преданной. Прабхупада был очень рад, что она пообещала вести киртану на трех предстоящих фестивалях Ратха-ятры. Он сказал, что это будет практическим доказательством того, как наше движение объединяет всех людей независимо от цвета кожи [она была афроамериканкой].

_Последние Дни Прабхупады.Дневник_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Сваруп дас:_  Во Вриндаване в августе 1974, во время утренней прогулки, когда было невыносимо жарко и мухи донимали всех, доводя до бешенства своими приставаниями, я спросил Прабхупаду: «И в духовном мире, наверное, тоже есть эти надоедливые создания? Нигде от них нет спасения!»
Прабхупад ответил: «Да есть. Но там они никого не беспокоят, и когда они жужжат — они жужжат Харе Кришна».



 В августе 1974 года Шрила Прабхупада обратился с речью к жителям Вриндавана:

«Согласно нашим Ведическим писаниям не может быть разных религий. Это невозможно. Поскольку Бог один. Не может быть двух Богов: «Это - индуистский Бог, это - мусульманский Бог, это - христианский Бог…» Нет. Бог один. А _дхарма_ означает Закон, данный Богом. Это простое определение _дхармы_. В конце _Бхагавад-Гиты_ Кришна говорит: «Необходимо предаться Верховному Господу»- это высшая религия. Если мы действительно хотим мира, тогда мы должны учиться, как предаться Верховному Господу, и не важно посредством какого метода. Либо посредством индуизма или ислама, или христианства, не важно. Мы хотим, чтобы все становились совершенными любящими Бога. Таково наше определение, Бога. Возможно, в силу каких-то обстоятельств, каких-то изменений в стране одна религия может отличаться от другой. Ислам, может быть, отличается немного от индуизма, что касается ритуалов, церемоний.
В действительности мы хотим, чтобы люди продвигались в своей любви к Богу. Не нужно довольствоваться лишь поверхностными представлениями о религии, при этом не уметь любить.
_сарве сукхино бхаванту_– это критерий: Преданный хочет видеть всех счастливыми, не важно- индуист он или мусульманин, или христианин, не имеет значения. Мы хотим, чтобы все были счастливы. Мы следуем этому методу. И поскольку мы искренне следуем, люди принимают, и постепенно мы продвигаемся»

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Кшатрии_ 

На утреннюю прогулку преданные повели Прабхупаду в Домейн, местный парк с маленькими прудами, прогулочными дорожками и различными скульптурами, одна из которых изображала викинга верхом на коне, трубящего в рог. Яшоматинандана спросил, можно ли считать викингов кшатриями.

«Нет, — ответил Прабхупада. — Кшатрии сражались за религиозные принципы. Они были благородными воинами, а не убийцами».

«А что вы можете сказать о современных военных? — задал свой очередной вопрос Яшоматинандана. — Отправляются ли они в рай, если смерть их настигает на поле боя?»

Прабхупада покачал головой: «Они обыкновенные демоны бьющиеся с другими демонами, ради чьей-то материальной выгоды. Какой рай? Они идут в ад — и те и другие».


_Враждебно настроенный муж_

Ученица  она спрашивала, как ей поступить в ситуации, в которой она оказалась: ее муж, принимающий мясо и враждебно настроенный по отношению к преданным, не позволяет ей брать с собой в храм их шестимесячного малыша.

Шрила Прабхупада был полон сочувствия, но все же рекомендовал ей воздержаться от чего-либо радикального. Напротив, он посоветовал ей ничего не пытаться менять, а принять прибежище у Господа Кришны. Он уверил ее, что если она будет постоянно повторять маха-мантру и посещать как можно чаще храм, Кришна защитит ее и устроит все самым лучшим образом, заняв ее в преданном служении.


_Даже если кто-то будет говорить, что Харе Кришна — это плохо, в конечном счете это хорошо..._ 

Прабхупада был доволен шумихой вокруг воспевания, так как считал это хорошим знаком. Даже если кто-то будет говорить, что Харе Кришна — это плохо, в конечном счете это хорошо, потому что они, по крайней мере, произнесут имена Бога. Прабхупада сказал преданным, что они добьются абсолютной победы, если будут продолжать воспевать и распространять книги.

Однако он предостерег их: «Они думают, что Движение сознания Кришны приносит беспокойство, негодяи. Так что давайте делать все, что в наших силах. Все вы помогаете расширяться нашему Движению, но не идите на поводу у новоявленных, надуманных теорий. Не делайте этого. Идите по проложенному пути, оберегайте свою душу от этой скверны. Тогда Движение ждет большое будущее. Но если вы захотите развалить его из-за своих прихотей, тогда никто вам не сможет воспрепятствовать. Вы все испортите. Если вы будете выдумывать какие-то глупости, станете спорить и выяснять друг с другом отношения, тогда в результате вы получите еще одно так называемое духовное движение. Духовная сила будет утеряна. Всегда помните это. Не низводите все до уровня обыкновенной музыкальной вибрации. Природа воспевания другая, духовная. Мантра — это не обыкновенная звуковая вибрация. Нам нужно беречь энергию мантры, повторяя ее без оскорблений, оставаясь чистыми. Если вы оскверните мантру, тогда она утеряет всю свою силу».

*Хари Шаури дас*

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Письмо матаджи Говинды даси

Дорогой Амрита дас, Баларам дас и все российские преданные!

Примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны и наилучшие пожелания. Также примите мои смиренные извинения за то, что не написала сразу, как обещала. Время, когда я вернулась из Индии, было какое-то сумасшедшее: сгорел дом моей мамы, и мне пришлось спешно позаботиться о ней. А потом умер мой отец. Ему повезло - ему было 92 года, и не было никаких затяжных болезней. Смерть наступила внезапно. И я знаю, что Кришна позаботится о нем, поскольку его вклад в проповедь Шрилы Прабхупады ранних лет ИСККОН в Америке был велик, хотя, может, он и сам того не понимал. Однажды Шрила Прабхупада написал мне, что мой отец собирает семена бхакти, хотя и не знает об этом. 

Теперь мне приходится разбираться с проблемами мамы, с ее старостью и немощью. 

В начале 70-х гг. Шрила Прабхупада приехал на Гавайи, где мы с мужем открыли и содержали храмы. Он приехал к нам в Гонолулу и каждый день приходил давать лекции в тамошний храм. В храме было негде толком остановиться, и мы устроили Прабхупаду в прекрасном месте на побережье, под названием Уайманало. Там был довольно большой дом, с огромными окнами, выходящими на чудесный песчаный пляж, а рядом стоял еще один маленький коттедж. В то время Шрилу Прабхупаду сопровождали Шьямасундара, Прадьюмна и Нанда Кумар Прабху. Я же остановилась в том маленьком коттедже. Шрила Прабхупада только что приехал из России, поэтому он много говорил об этой стране. 

С тех пор, как я повстречала Шрилу Прабхупаду в 1967 году, он много раз говорил о том, что беспокоится о русских, которые политически угнетены и не могут поклоняться Богу. В своих ранних лекциях он часто говорил о безбожии коммунистов, об их уловках с хлебом и т.п. В начале 1967 года, в Нью-Йорке, он часто брал в руки глобус и медленно вращал его, глядя на страны мира. Он часто проделывал это, когда жил в своей квартире в Нью-Йорке. Мы даже как-то сфотографировали его за этим. При этом он иногда говорил: Брахмананда, ты поедешь в Россию, а ты, Гаурасундара, в Японию, так и так, ты - туда, а ты - туда. Он хотел построить храмы по всему миру, хотя в то время у нас был только небольшой магазинчик в Нью-Йорке, а мы были только горсткой подростков, из которых лишь немногим исполнилось двадцать.

Итак, Шрила Прабхупада проявлял особый интерес к духовному благополучию русских, и всегда говорил об этом. Он постоянно пытался придумать, как помочь им, что сделать, чтобы избавить русских от мрака безбожия и тех страданий, которые оно приносит. 
Когда в начале 70-х годов он приехал на Гаваи, он только что вернулся из России, где познакомился с Ананта Шанти. Он был крайне доволен этим блестящим юношей. Он провел с ним в комнате в гостинице всего пару дней, обучая его сознанию Кришны, дал ему посвящение, наставления и невероятную силу проповедовать. Шрила Прабхупада вселил в сердце этого интеллигентного юноши решимость распространить сознание Кришны по всей России. Но чтобы этот проект развивался и дальше, Шрила Прабхупада хотел послать в Россию еще кого-нибудь, кто мог привезти туда книги, больше информации, указания по поклонению Божествам и т.д. Но из-за политической атмосферы того времени единственным способом сделать это было женить Ананта-Шанти на какой-нибудь девушке с запада. Обдумав все, Шрила Прабхупада выбрал симпатичную девушку из Франции по имени Мандакини деви даси, которая многое умела, была решительна, была искренней преданной и замечательным пуджари. 

Именно на Гаваях Шрила Прабхупада получил письмо от Мандакини, где та давала согласие на переезд в Россию по его просьбе. В это время мы как раз возвращались из храма (Гонолулу) в место, где остановился Шрила Прабхупада. По дороге мы прочитали ему это письмо. Письмо от Мандакини пришло как раз в тот день - голубая заграничная телеграмма, и когда мы прочитали ее Шриле Прабхупаде, он широко заулыбался. Эти фотографии я сделала с заднего сиденья. По мере того, как он слушал слова Мандакини, его восторг становился все сильнее и сильнее. Его планы относительно России наконец-то обрели очертания! Он был очень рад. Это улыбка победителя и, наверное, одна из широчайших улыбок, виденных мною.

(На фото виден краешек телеграммы Мандакини)

Эти фотографии должны украшать каждый алтарь в России, поскольку на них все вы можете увидеть, сколько любви и заботы по отношению к русским было и есть у Прабхупады. Пожалуйста, распространите эту фотографию, чтобы все могли почувствовать вдохновение и подъем. Шрила Прабхупада - как любящий дед всем вам. Он направляет и вдохновляет вас в служении Господу Чайтанье.

Я помню всех вас, и наши чудесные встречи во Вриндаване в этом году и молюсь о том, чтобы у вас все было хорошо. Я надеюсь в скором времени приехать в Россию. 

Ваша в служении Шриле Прабхупаде 
Говинда даси.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Дорогие преданные делитесь еще своими любимыми историями!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада, 19 марта 1969 года

"Я рад тому, что ты вступил в схватку на собрании йогов. На самом деле, вся эта система так называемой йоги и медитации, которая так популярна в вашей стране — сплошное надувательство. Но если мы говорим голую правду, люди порой приходят от этого в ярость, потому что горькую правду не все могут стерпеть. Если мы назовем негра негром, он от этого придет в ярость, потому что это неприятно. Поэтому мы должны излагать свои взгляды очень осторожно. Лучше всего, если мы изложим их примерно так:
 1) Система йоги рекомендуется в Бхагавад-гите;
 2) Это авторитетная система; 
3) Но для обычных людей она не подходит, особенно в эпоху Кали;
 4) Поэтому, для людей этой эпохи такая практика не рекомендуется, ибо они не могут соблюдать все правила и предписания практики йоги; 
5) Поэтому следует признать, что так называемые йоги просто обмануты и попусту теряют свое время. Я уже объяснял все это в главе «Санкхья-йога» «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть». Почитай внимательно комментарии и изложи их, при удобном случае, пункт за пунктом". 

_письмо Сатсварупе, 19 марта 1969_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Как поменять линии судьбы на руках*

Один индус спросил у Шрилы Прабхупады: «Свамиджи, а вы можете прочитать мою руку?». 

Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Мы таким не занимаемся. Мы не делаем никаких дополнительных исчислений, выводов, мы просто стараемся зависеть только от Кришны».

 Прабхупада дал простой и понятный ответ, но индус не унимался:

 «Да-да-да, но пожалуйста, прочитайте, что у меня на руке!». 

Прабхупада сказал: «Дайте мне свою руку». 

Надо сказать, что Прабхупада был превосходным актёром. Он сидел за невысоким столом, а с другой стороны – этот мужчина. Прабхупада одел свои очки, включил специальную лампу, и преданные подумали:

 «О, Прабхупада умеет читать по руке! Надо его попросить, чтобы он прочитал и мою, после этого мужчины».

 Прабхупада взял руку этого индуса, начал с серьёзным видом её рассматривать и говорить:

 «Мммм, уммм». И в конце заключил: «Всё плохо! Рождение, старость, болезни и смерть!». 

В тот момент я подумал, что сейчас у этого индуса случится сердечный приступ, он был просто не в себе. А потом Прабхупада сказал: 

«Но если вы будете хлопать в ладоши во время киртана, то все линии уйдут».

_Е.С. Бадринарайана Свами. 
Лекция 2. "Бхакти Сангама" 2015.08.27_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Во время прогулки Прабхупаде задали пару интересных вопросов. Панча Дравида Махараджа спросил, что думал Шрила Прабхупада, когда впервые отправлялся на Запад. Какую программу действий он разработал?

Прабхупада ответил со смехом: «Программа действий была такой: я скажу им, чтобы они перестали есть мясо, и меня выгонят взашей!» Мы дружно рассмеялись.

«Да, именно так я себе это и представлял. Я скажу: «Не ешьте мяса и не занимайтесь недозволенным сексом», мне ответят: «Ладно!» и сразу же вышвырнут вон. Я и представить себе не мог, что вы согласитесь со мной. Я писал об этом в своем стихотворении (написанном на борту корабля, когда Прабхупада только прибыл в Америку). Я говорил Кришне: «Не знаю, зачем Ты привел меня сюда. Как только я начну говорить, меня выгонят взашей. Я не знаю, чего Ты хочешь». Прабхупада улыбнулся.

Локанатха Махараджа добавил: «Вы очень умно поступили. Я слышал, что вы в течение года ничего не говорили о правилах и ограничениях».

«Нет, я просто говорил: «Приходите, пойте и танцуйте!»»

«А когда у преданных развился высший вкус, вы сказали: «Больше не ешьте мяса!»»


 Локанатха Махараджа задал вопрос о жителях Вриндавана: «Шрила Прабхупада, каково положение враджаваси, тех, кто сейчас живет во Вриндаване? Что произойдет с ними в следующей жизни?»

«Если они просто живут здесь и не совершают грехов, то они вернутся домой. Просто жить во Вриндаване, не совершая греховной деятельности. Нужно всегда помнить Кришну, а здесь земля Кришны, и это их спасает».

«И им не нужен духовный учитель?», спросил Мадхудвиша.

«Духовный учитель нужен всегда», объяснил Прабхупада. «Если человек не следует духовному учителю и не служит ему, он не сможет... Иначе он просто негодяй».

Я начал задавать вопрос: «Значит, все местные вриджаваси принимают...»

Прабхупада сразу же вспомнил крестьянина, что мы встретили вчера, который выразил ему почтение за то, что Прабхупада прошел по его земле. «Нет, враджаваси обычно уже обладают сознанием Кришны. А иначе, почему этот неграмотный крестьянин выражал бы почтение? Для него это было естественно».

Панча Дравида спросил: «И у него нет духовного учителя?»

«Нет, нет, у него есть духовный учитель. Но даже без духовного учителя они уже имеют сознание Кришны».

«И они вернутся обратно к Богу?»

«О да», заверил его Прабхупада. «Потому что духовный учитель у них внутри, чайтъя-гуру».

Из того, что он рассказал нам о положении враджаваси, можно заключить, что им довольно просто вернуться домой, обратно к Богу. Но, разумеется, родиться во Вриндаване совсем не легко.

_Трансцендентный дневник_

----------


## Варган

ПРАБХУПАДА: ЯД КАРМИ ОТРАВИТ НАШИХ ПРЕДАННЫХ

"Приготовившись ко сну, Его Божественная Милость позвал меня. Он лежал в постели под своей противомоскитной сеткой, думая об Абхираме:

— Если наши преданные грихастхи не поддерживают связи с храмом, не выполняют никакого служения для храма, отдаляются от храмовой общины, ПОСТЕПЕННО ЯД КАРМИ ОТРАВИТ ИХ. НЕ ЖДИ, ЧТО ОНИ БУДУТ ТАКИМИ, КАК БХАКТИВИНОДА ТХАКУРА ИЛИ Я. ОНИ НЕОФИТЫ. Если они потеряют эти связи, яд карми отравит их. Они могут жить независимо, но они должны быть связаны с преданным служением. Как Абхирама. Он построил дом, и в этом нет вреда. Теперь, когда он уходит после того, как он многому научился, это большая потеря для нашего Общества. Как Шьямасундара. Общая идея состоит в том, чтобы отвязаться от материального мира и привязаться к Кришне. Теперь, в соответствии с положением каждого, постепенно «парам дриштва нивартате». Общение с карми очень оскверняет – асат-санга". 

Тамал Кришна Госвами - Последние дни Прабхупады. Дневник. 19 июля 1977 года

----------


## Варган

ПОЙТЕ, ТАНЦУЙТЕ, ПРИНИМАЙТЕ ПРАСАД И ОСТАВАЙТЕСЬ С НАМИ. НО ЕСЛИ ВЫ ХОТИТЕ ПОЛУЧИТЬ ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ, БЕЗОГОВОРОЧНО СЛЕДУЙТЕ ВОЛЕ ДУХОВНОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ 

5 МАЯ 1976 ГОДА


"Вопрос о том, как воспринимает Шрила Прабхупада все, что делает Сиддха-сварупананда Махараджа и его последователи, очень волнует местных преданных, тем более что именно на Гавайях располагается его штаб-квартира. Один из преданных, перебравшихся в ашрам Сиддхи, приехал в храм для встречи со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Он спросил меня, может ли он лично поговорить с Его Божественной Милостью. Он очень хотел избавиться от сомнений, преследовавших его последнее время.

Прабхупада позволил ему прийти вечером. И снова Прабхупада недвусмысленно озвучил стандарт следования для своих учеников: «Я хочу, чтобы все вы много работали бок о бок, дружно, а не так, как женщины, рассорившиеся друг с другом. Какой в этом прок? Если женщины будут жить вместе, они будут враждовать. Если дети будут жить вместе, они тоже будут враждовать. Собаки, находящиеся рядом, будут драться. Но зачем это делать здравомыслящим людям? Все мы идем к одной цели — распространению сознания Кришны. Нужно сохранять собранность. Все ваши мысли должны быть сформулированы в наставления. В противном случае хаоса не избежать».

Гурукрипа Махараджа предположил, что начало раздору было положено тогда, когда преданные разошлись во мнениях, как распространять сознание Кришны.

Прабхупада ответил, что существует формула: если кто-то не следует ей, он может объяснить, как это нужно делать. Для этого необходимо сотрудничество.

«Но все дело в том, что они просто не хотят сотрудничать с ИСККОН», — сказал я Прабхупаде.

«Но почему?» — спросил он.

«Никто не знает. Они просто не хотят смешиваться с нами».

«Но ведь это можно обсудить всем вместе. Зачем нужны все эти разделения?»

Так как я занимался служением в Австралии, когда группа Сиддха-сварупы только отделилась, и на основании моих наблюдений во время последнего визита в Окленд, я решился предложить Шриле Прабхупаде свое видение проблемы: «Так же как в Новой Зеландии, они уже давно отделились от ИСККОН, но сейчас вы постепенно возвращаете их к следованию прежним, установленным вами стандартам. Вы воодушевляете их построить храм и установить в нем Божества. Это означает, что они постепенно должны вернуться к следованию стандартам, рекомендованным для брахманов. Но они все равно не хотят сотрудничать. Они хотят все делать по-своему. Проблема в этом».

«Поговорите с ними. Идите и поговорите с ними», — поддержал нас Прабхупада.

Преданные, пришедшие позже, представили происходящее в свете более положительном, чем я. Не ради иллюзорного соперничества, а для того чтобы увидеть реакцию Прабхупады на их утверждения, что они пытаются все делать правильно. «У нас много преданных, которые следуют принципам, но они не бреют головы и носят кармическую одежду. Они поддерживают свое тело в чистоте, они преданные и привлекают множество местных, потому что часто с ними общаются. Они стараются придерживаться стандартов».

«Так и надо, — согласился Прабхупада. — Но когда они инициируются, им следует брить голову. Стандарта нужно придерживаться. Если человек инициируется и продолжает выглядеть как хиппи, вряд ли это произведет должное впечатление на окружающих. Или вы считаете, что это нормально? Нет, это неправильно. Когда они только появляются, заходят в храм с улицы и присоединяются к киртану, они еще могут носить обычную одежду. Тогда это еще неважно. Но после получения посвящения они должны следовать правилам и предписаниям, установленным их духовным учителем. В противном случае им не следует получать этого посвящения. Это же просто. Пусть они воспевают, принимают прасад, мы не против. Но когда они получают посвящение, они должны следовать. Это неоспоримое правило. Если не хотите причинять им беспокойств, тогда пусть они поют, танцуют, принимают прасад. Мы не возражаем. Но тогда не рекомендуйте их на инициацию, пока они не согласятся следовать всем правилам и предписаниям, установленным духовным учителем. Я что-то не то говорю? В чем проблема? Поговори с ними об этом».

«Я думаю, что они просто чувствуют себя немного...»

Прабхупада прервал его: «Нет. Чувства тут ни при чем. Если ты предаешься духовному учителю... найди этот стих — тад видхи пранипатена парипрашнена севая».

Успев приспособиться к тому, как Шрила Прабхупада проводит даршаны, я уже держал «Бхагавад-гиту» в руках. Я зачитал вслух часто цитируемый тридцать четвертый стих из четвертой главы «Попытайся узнать истину, обратившись к духовному учителю. Вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. Самореализованные души способны дать тебе знание, ибо они видят истину».

«Вы должны признать, что не можете быть независимы, — сказал Прабхупада. — Это первое условие. Шишья означает добровольное принятие правил, установленных духовным учителем. «Да. Я согласен следовать вашим указаниям». Только тогда он становится шишьей. В противной случае о чем вообще разговор? Пойте, танцуйте, принимайте прасад и оставайтесь с нами. Никто не будет против, но если вы становитесь шишьей, тогда о независимости уже не может быть и речи. Это должно прозвучать убедительно: «Не надо становиться шишьей. Оставайтесь другом. Нет проблем».

«Иными словами, посвящение подразумевает, что вы готовы сделать нечто большее, чем просто петь и вкушать прасад'?» — спросил я.

Будучи гуру, Шрила Прабхупада ясно изложил нам свои требования: «Посвящение означает предание себя духовному учителю. Если же что-то сдерживает человека, не позволяя ему безоговорочно следовать правилам и предписаниям, а также почитать своего духовного учителя, тогда он не должен становиться учеником».

Посетитель согласно закивал: «Мне все вполне ясно, Прабхупада. Но хотелось бы уточнить: они владеют магазином в Мауи, они распространяют продукты питания через сеть других магазинов, расположенных на острове, они по долгу службы постоянно находятся в среде карми. Они думают, что если им придется обрить головы и надеть вайшнавские одежды...»

Когда из его слов стало ясно, что брить голову и носить одежды может быть препятствием в их работе, Прабхупада прервал его: «Тогда не надо инициироваться. Просто пойте. Кто вам запретит просто петь? Вы можете петь, танцевать, вкушать прасадам».

Становилось ясно, что для Шрилы Прабхупады считаться учеником значит нечто большее, чем просто следовать четырем регулирующим принципам и повторять установленное количество кругов. Существует много других видов деятельности, которые должен выполнять ученик, и прежде всего проповедь сознания Кришны через распространение книг и принятие образа жизни преданных. Похоже, что именно в этом и заключается основное отличие между ИСККОН и отколовшимися группами. Прабхупада уже сказал Бхуриджане сегодня: они не делают ничего дурного, но они также не делают ничего из того, что он просит их делать.

Как бы суммируя все сказанное, Пушта Кришна Махараджа резюмировал: «Могут ли они ответственно заявить: «Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада — мой духовный учитель», если они не выполняют его наставлений?»

«Какой смысл называть меня своим духовным учителем? Если вы не приняли его в своем сердце, какой в этом прок? Это ложь. Лучше скажите: «Мы не можем принять всего, но мы пытаемся следовать ему».

Еще до того как состоялась описываемая выше встреча, мне удалось поговорить с некоторыми преданными, и мне показалась очевидной основная причина трений между последователями Сиддха-сварупананды и ИСККОН. Эта причина — неудовлетворенность тем, как преданные обращаются с людьми на улицах. Но с другой стороны, эта причина была слишком очевидной, чтобы считаться истинной коренной проблемой, поэтому я решил попытаться разобраться во всем до конца. «Когда вы говорите: «Выходите и распространяйте книги в огромных количествах», они начинают их распространять. Кому-то не все удавалось, но все же книги расходились. Тогда отколовшаяся группа сказала: «Вы распространяете книги, используя такие и такие методы». Так было в Австралии. Один храм в Бризбане возмутился методами распространения, принятыми в других храмах, и, решив вообще отойти от этой деятельности, переехал на ферму. Они уехали, и храм пришлось закрыть. Они уверяли всех вокруг: «Мы продолжаем следовать наставлениям Прабхупады», но также они заявляли, что преданные, которые распространяют книги, не следуют его наставлениям, потому что их методы продажи книг вызывают недовольство у людей на улицах. А так как ничего нельзя исправить, лучше все прекратить».

«Люди могут быть недовольны, — ответил Прабхупада. — Но у нас есть своя собственная программа... Мы обращаемся к ним с просьбой: «Возьмите эту книгу». Ничего обременительного. Если она понравится вам, вы ее купите. Если нет, значит нет».

Я сказал: «Их идея заключается в том, что мы должны выстроить определенные отношения с общественностью, нечто подобное пытаются делать те преданные, владельца магазина. Они предпочитают распространять сознание Кришны через установление общественных связей. Создайте хорошее впечатление, и люди придут к вам сами».

«Получается, что вам диктуют условия, — сказал Прабхупада. — Не духовный учитель, а люди на улице. «Духовный учитель велел нам распространять книги, и мы должны делать это». Вам следует повиноваться. Люди могут принять это или нет, это проблемы этой самой общественности. Но мой долг состоит в том, чтобы как можно лучше выполнять указания своего духовного учителя. Духовный учитель никогда не говорил, что ты должен распространять столько-то книг ежедневно, иначе он отвергнет тебя. Он никогда так не скажет. Каждый может пытаться делать все, на что он способен. Люди могут принять или не принимать этого. Люди могут сказать: «Мы хотим, чтобы ты танцевал перед нами абсолютно голый, и за это мы готовы заплатить». Но зачем тогда вам нужен духовный учитель? Мы должны следовать наставлениям духовного учителя. Для этого проводится инициация. Зачем выдумывать: «Людям это не понравится». Им может нравиться, а может не нравиться. Нам это неважно».

Я высказал очевидную мысль: «Наш успех связан с удовлетворением духовного учителя, а не общественности».

«Да, в этом смысл бхакти. В противном случае зачем Кришна говорит: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа? («Бхагавад-гита», 18.66). «Нет смысла в проповеди множества религиозных систем. Просто служи Мне».

Посетитель попытался уточнить свое отношение к обсуждаемой проблеме: «Мне не кажется, что преданные выступают против распространения книг. Просто некоторые распространители выбирают очень и очень жесткую тактику, общаясь с людьми. И эти люди часто чувствуют себя оскорбленными».

Прабхупада согласился с ним: «Так не нужно».

«Допустим, — сказал я, обращаясь к преданному и Прабхупаде одновременно, — но зачем же прекращать распространение книг. Вот что произошло. Храмы опустели. Преданные устроились на обычную работу. Тот, же, кто распространяет книги, со временем делает это все лучше и лучше. И люди уже не реагируют, как прежде. Те же, кто откололись, не делают этого сейчас и не будут это делать и через два или три года».

Затем я озвучил то, что всегда считал корнем проблемы и очень хотел услышать реакцию Шрилы Прабхупады: «Я вижу в этом куда больше желания искать недостатки в других, чем самим развить в себе горячее стремление удовлетворить желание духовного учителя».

Прабхупада ободрил меня: «Да. Обсудите это».

Постепенно он подвел нашу дискуссию к концу, и мы все вышли, чтобы предоставить ему возможность отдохнуть. Мы никогда не стремились обременять Шрилу Прабхупаду проблемами, возникшими из-за нашей собственной некомпетентности, но иногда одного его слова бывает достаточно, чтобы решить проблему.

Преданный покидал комнату довольный, получив ясное представление об истинном желании Шрилы Прабхупады. Он уже переехал в храм, чтобы иметь возможность встречаться со Прабхупадой, а теперь уже хотел остаться здесь навсегда".

"ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНЫЙ ДНЕВНИК", ХАРИ ШАУРИ ПРАБХУ

----------


## Варган

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА ОБ УЛИЧНОМ ВОСПЕВАНИИ

Стало известно, что некоторые из городской администрации пытаются запретить публичное воспевание на улицах города. Журналист вскользь упомянул этот факт, а Тушта Кришна подтвердил, что и в других городах происходит нечто подобное - есть как хорошие, так и плохие отзывы о Движении.

Прабхупада был доволен шумихой вокруг воспевания, так как считал это хорошим знаком. Даже если кто-то будет говорить, что Харе Кришна — это плохо, в конечном счете, это хорошо, потому что они, по крайней мере, произнесут имена Бога. Прабхупада сказал преданным, что они добьются абсолютной победы, если будут продолжать воспевать и распространять книги.

Однако он предостерег их: "Они думают, что Движение сознания Кришны приносит беспокойство, негодяи. Так что давайте делать все, что в наших силах. Все вы помогаете расширяться нашему Движению, но не идите на поводу у новоявленных, надуманных теорий. Не делайте этого. Идите по проложенному пути, оберегайте свою душу от этой скверны. Тогда Движение ждет большое будущее. Но если вы захотите развалить его из-за своих прихотей, тогда никто вам не сможет воспрепятствовать. Вы все испортите. Если вы будете выдумывать какие-то глупости, станете спорить и выяснять друг с другом отношения, тогда в результате вы получите еще одно так называемое духовное движение. Духовная сила будет утеряна. Всегда помните это. Не низводите все до уровня обыкновенной музыкальной вибрации. Природа воспевания другая, духовная. Мантра — это не обыкновенная звуковая вибрация. Нам нужно беречь энергию мантры, повторяя ее без оскорблений, оставаясь чистыми. Если вы оскверните мантру, тогда она утеряет всю свою силу".

Из "Трансцендентного дневника" Хари Шаури прабху, 2 том, стр.63-64

----------


## Варган

5 ИЮНЯ 1976 ГОДА

"Не успел Прабхупада расположиться в средней комнате за столом, чтобы позавтракать, как туда вошел Прадьюмна, чем-то серьезно обеспокоенный. Прабхупада позволил ему подойти к своему маленькому столу, уже заставленному набором серебряной посуды, на которой были разложены свежие нарезанные овощи, воздушный рис и жареные орехи кешью. Прадьюмна стал жаловаться на группу преданных, о которых вчера говорил Радхаваллабха. Один преданный из этой группы сказал Прадьюмне, что «Гита» слишком «внешняя» и много говорит о теле и что его больше вдохновляют повествования о сокровенных внутренних взаимоотношениях Кришны с преданными, особенно с гопи, приведенные в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите».

Шрилу Прабхупаду настолько взволновала эта новость, что кусочек фрукта, который он держал в руке, так и не попал ему в рот. Забыв о завтраке, он направился в комнату для даршанов и пригласил на собрание всех Джи-Би-Си, санньяси, а также нескольких человек из этой группы. Он хотел знать, кто всем этим занимается. Хридаянанда Махараджа сказал ему, что группу возглавляет Пуранджана дас, менеджер испанского отделения «Би-Би-Ти». За ним немедленно послали, так же как за Сулочаной дасом, брахмачари, с которым я недавно познакомился на фестивале в Майяпуре. Пока мы ожидали их прибытия, Хридаянанда Махарадж попытался вступиться за Пуранджану. Он сказал, что на самом деле он искренний и рассудительный преданный и вряд ли то, чем он увлекся, можно назвать тенденциями в сторону сахаджийи. Похоже, он просто сбился с пути.
Я рассказал Шриле Прабхупаде, что Сулочана подошел ко мне вчера и заговорщицким тоном рассказал мне об их тайных собраниях. Он привел множество цитат из «Чайтанья-чаритамриты», как мне показалось, не очень понимая, о чем в них идет речь. После чего он привел несколько стихов, из которых следовало, что в каждой форме взаимоотношений с Господом чего-то недостает, и найти это недостающее звено можно только поднявшись до следующей расы. Он отметил, что преданные в их группе считают родительские отношения не столь возвышенными, как гопи-бхава, потому что Господь Чайтанья Сам сказал однажды, что настроение служения гопи является высшей формой служения Кришне. Поэтому их очень интересовали жизнеописания гопи и то, каким образом они проявляли свое отношение к Шри Кришне.

Гнев Прабхупады рос с каждым словом моего рассказа. «Видите, — произнес он с негодованием в голосе, — матушка Яшода ниже гопи! Вот как они теперь думают. И они стремятся к сиддха-дехе!» Прабхупада просто кипел от ярости от того, что подобное могло происходить в ИСККОН.

К тому времени подошли приглашенные, и почти час Прабхупада строго отчитывал их, в гневе опровергая все их доводы. Он сравнил их желание сосредоточиться на гопи с «прыжками обезьян».

Пуранджана сказал, что они намеревались лишь внимательно изучить жизнь и деяния гопи, чтобы попытаться развить в себе их настроение, потому что это рекомендовал Господь Чайтанья.

Его слова еще больше разозлили Прабхупаду. Он сейчас был не в том настроении, когда его можно было легко успокоить. «Вы хотите тщательно изучить наставления Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Но почему вы изучаете только то, что связано с гопи? Почему бы вам не подвергнуть внимательному изучению те места, где Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит: гуру море муркха декхи карила шасана, что Его гуру решил, что Он глупец, и сказал Ему, что Он ни на что не годен, как только повторять Харе Кришна? Сначала станьте глупцами, подобно Чайтанье Махапрабху, прежде чем перепрыгивать с места на место, словно обезьяны!»

Пуранджана попытался уверить его, что они ни в коем случае не пытаются имитировать любовь гопи к Кришне. Они просто пытаются понять из писаний, как развить в себе эти желания.

Прабхупада вспылил, его верхняя губа слегка затряслась: «Сначала заслужите, потом желайте! Пока вы обусловлены, не может даже вопроса стоять о подобном желании. Сейчас вы должны выполнять всякое данное вам служение. Пока в вас сохраняется даже намек на материальное желание, и разговора не может быть о желании достижения возвышенного духовного уровня!»

Он сказал, что сокровенные гопи-лилы Господь Чайтанья обсуждал только в кругу Своих самых близких спутников: Сварупа Дамодары, Рамананды Рая и Шикхи Махити. Сиддха-деха предназначена только для освобожденных душ. Никто другой не должен иметь к ней доступа.

По словам Сулочаны, они решили, что это нормально, потому что вся эта информация изложена в книгах Прабхупады, а они их просто читали. Прабхупада ответил, что в аптеке также можно найти любые лекарства, но это не означает, что вы можете беспрепятственно приобрести их, не имея на руках рецепта врача. Лекарство прописывается врачом в случае обнаружения у вас конкретного заболевания. Он добавил, что в его книгах есть все, с самого начального уровня, вплоть до служения в высших расах, но изучать все изложенное в них знание нужно последовательно.

Он приказал им не устраивать более никаких собраний и распустить свой «клуб». Он усмотрел прямую зависимость между возникновением этой и многих других подобных этой тенденций в сторону сахаджийи и встречами преданных с бабаджи во Вриндаване. Также он подверг суровой критике Джаганнатху даса (хотя он и не входил в эту группу) просто за то, что тот не заткнул свои уши, когда этот бабаджи говорил ему о сиддха-дехе.

Отчитав Пуранджану и Сулочану, Прабхупада отправил их восвояси. Оставшимся преданным он объяснил, что начало распространения философии сахаджийи автоматически означает прекращение проповеди. «Попытайтесь спасти их, — посоветовал он Джи-Би-Си. — Во Вриндаване многие сахаджийи спрашивали меня: «Свамиджи, зачем вам нужна эта проповедь? Оставайтесь во Вриндаване и делайте свой бхаджан».

«ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНЫЙ ДНЕВНИК», ХАРИ ШАУРИ ПРАБХУ

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ЧТО ДЕЛАЛ ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА
25 июля 1977 ГОДА

Страдая от множества укусов москитов, я пошел в ванную комнату, где они меня покусали, и сдуру убил множество насекомых. Однако сознание подсказывало мне, что я делаю что-то не так. Я пошел и спросил у Шрилы Прабхупады.
— Тебе не следовало убивать их. Это несчастные создания. Лучше просто при помощи сетки не давать им кусать себя.
— Но в умывальнике как я могу использовать сетку?
— Все же лучше их не убивать. Но после того, как они тебя укусили, можно их убить.
— Это по карме я должен так делать?
— Если ты преданный, занятый преданным служением, то это простительно. — Ответил Прабхупада. — Вот почему надо быть преданным.

Чувствуя себя довольно плохо, я начал повторять мантру Харе Кришна, потому что сказано, что кто повторяет Харе Кришна тот избавляется от всех видов грехов, даже от греха убийства старших. Потом я полил Шримати Туласи деви и обошел вокруг нее, потому что сказано, что делая так человек избавляется от всех грехов, даже от греха убийства брахмана. Я дал обет никогда больше умышленно не убивать беспомощные создания просто ради собственного благополучия.
В последние несколько дней, в соответствии с рекомендацией кавираджи, Прабхупада не принимает масляный массаж и омовение. Он принимает массаж с порошком, а по утрам я делаю ему короткое «птичье омовение»...

_Последние дни Прабхупады_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Мукунда был одним из тех немногих преданных, которые были с Прабхупадой в его комнате во время землетрясения. Из окна было видно, как закачались телефонные столбы с проводами. Здание задрожало. Все молчали, пока Прабхупада не спросил: 
— Что это? 
— Землетрясение, Свамиджи. 
— О, — произнес Прабхупада, и тряска вдруг прекратилась. Все присутствующие внимательно наблюдали за его реакцией. 
— Мы можем просто сидеть и повторять «Харе Кришна», — сказал он. 
Он вспомнил бомбежку Калькутты во время войны. 
— Я сидел в бомбоубежище и повторял «Харе Кришна». Бомбы падали. Я думал, что если сейчас мне и суждено погибнуть, то это будет славная смерть – ведь я повторяю «Харе Кришна». 

_
 Шрила Прабхупада Лиламрита_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_из книги Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами  "Уроки любви."_


Доверие – это всегда желание дать, поделиться чем-то. Вайшнав всегда хочет делиться с другими счастьем служения, поэтому он не может не доверять людям, даже если видит их в первый раз.




_Атмататтва_:

Я мыл пол в делийском храме. В это время в храмовую комнату зашел какой-то человек лет шестидесяти. Он поклонился Божествам, а потом подошел ко мне, мы разговорились. Он узнал, что я недавно получил посвящение у Прабхупады, и сразу же сказал: «Я тоже хочу получить у него посвящение. Я спрашивал об этом его учеников, но они сказали, что вначале я должен прослужить в храме хотя бы шесть месяцев». С этими словами он показал мне свою распухшую ногу. «Я не могу служить в храме, у меня больная нога. Может быть, ты спросишь у Прабхупады, не даст ли он мне посвящение без этого условия?» Я ответил: «Вы можете зайти к Прабхупаде и сами спросить у него. Он каждый вечер беседует с людьми. Приходите завтра, мы пропустим вас первым». На прощание я сказал ему: «Принесите какой-нибудь гостинец для Прабхупады». Он сказал: «Хорошо, хорошо, я обязательно принесу».

На следующий день он пришел с большим подносом, накрытым тканью. Его провели на даршан первым, и я вошел вместе с ним. Он поставил поднос на столик перед Прабхупадой. Прабхупада поглядел на него и сказал: «Слушаю Вас». Тогда этот человек дрожащим голосом стал говорить: «Прабхупада, я очень хочу повторять Харе Кришна». Прабхупада улыбнулся и ответил: «Кто же мешает Вам повторять? Вы знаете, как повторять на четках Харе Кришна?» Человек сказал: «Я знаю мантру: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе». Прабхупада сказал: «Правильно», – и взял четки у этого человека. «Я научу Вас. Начинайте повторять с большой бусины и, отсчитывая от нее, на каждой бусине читайте целиком мантру Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна…» Прабхупада перешел на следующую бусину, затем на другую. Так он прочел один круг на его четках и в конце сказал: «А теперь попробуйте Вы». Я смотрел на эту сцену и ликовал. Никого не спрашивая, Шрила Прабхупада дал ему посвящение.

Через какое-то время я уехал из Дели и несколько лет странствовал. Вернувшись в Дели, я решил встретиться с этим человеком. Оказалось, что он по-прежнему повторяет мантру. В его комнате я увидел большую фотографию Прабхупады. Еще через несколько лет, когда я снова пришел навестить его, мне сообщили, что он покинул этот мир. Его родственники рассказали мне, что он умер, сжимая четки в руках, и что эти четки потом долго не могли высвободить из его пальцев. Последние две-три недели своей жизни он ничего не делал, а только повторял святые имена. Всю неделю перед своим уходом он сидел на одном месте и неотрывно смотрел на изображение Прабхупады, бормоча мантру. Последние слова, которые услышали от него его близкие, были «Харе Кришна».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шрила Прабхупада и привидения_

Как-то в Бхактиведанта Мэнор к Шриле Прабхупаде пришли несколько дам. Им было известно, что Шрила Прабхупада очень святой человек. Они надеялись, что Его Божественная Милость поможет им в их беде. Они рассказали Шриле Прабхупаде, что у них в квартире происходит полтергейст. Они предпринимали разного рода попытки очистить свой дом от зловредных духов, но ничего не помогало. Дамы рассказали Шриле Прабхупаде, что предметы в их комнатах швыряет из стороны в сторону и многие из них повреждены. Одна из дам спросила Шрилу Прабхупаду, нет ли особой молитвы или мантры, которую они могли бы повторять, чтобы навсегда заставить убраться из их дома этих существ. 
Ученики Шрилы Прабхупады совершенно не удивились, когда он посоветовал им повторять Маха-мантру. Он благодушно поведал нам о собственной встрече со сверхъестественным. Ещё будучи семейным человеком ему случилось дешево купить особняк в Калькутте, в котором водились привидения. С улыбкой он сказал: 
— Никто не решался купить этот дом. Он был очень большой и хороший, но все боялись водившихся в нём привидений. А я купил его и переехал туда. Помнится, порой можно было видеть, как движутся предметы. Я садился в кресло и начинал повторять Харе Кришна. Однажды, один из моих слуг пришёл и спросил: «Свамиджи, как вы можете жить в этом доме? Здесь же привидения?» Я сказал ему, что нет оснований беспокоиться, — нужно просто повторять Харе Кришна. Так я и жил там. Случалось всякое, но мне не было страшно..

_
"В чём сложность?", ШРУТА КИРТИ ПРАБХУ_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Наше первое утверждение: «Я не есть это тело»*


Вопрос: «Как много таких людей на планете, которые достигли такого же духовного уровня, как вы?»

Шрила Прабхупада: «Несколько, но не много. Считанные люди. Этой статистики нет в моем распоряжении. Но какой смысл иметь такую статистику, сколько таких людей? Почему бы вам самому не стать одним из них? Зачем вы тратите на это время? Такие вопросы не очень разумные. Вы сами попробуйте стать просветленным. Какой смысл знать, сколько их? Вы просто сами попробуйте стать просветленным. Вот и все.

Когда вы идете в кассу за билетом на самолет, вы же не спрашиваете: «Сколько билетов продано?» Нет? Какой в этом смысл? Вы только покупаете себе билет на самолет, садитесь в него и летите.

Так что не тратьте впустую свое бесценное время. Если вы серьезны, тогда просто купите себе билет и садитесь в самолет. Вот и все. Все в порядке. Воспевайте Харе Кришна».

Вопрос: «Если мы, собирая деньги на улице, думаем: «Какой я замечательный сборщик денег, мне так хорошо это удается», - мы правильно поступаем?»

Шрила Прабхупада: «Да, да. Вы - очень хорошие сборщики денег для Кришны».

Вопрос: «Но если мы…»

Шрила Прабхупада: «Да, да, вы должны гордиться. Вы должны испытывать чувство гордости. «Я очень хорошо тружусь для Кришны». Мы ничего не отвергаем, даже эту гордость. Да. «Я - великий слуга Кришна. Да, я этим горжусь». Такая гордость - хорошая гордость. Разве не так?»

Вопрос: «Может, мой вопрос звучит глупо…»

Шрила Прабхупада: «Ну, мы все глупцы. От того, что мы глупцы, наши вопросы тоже глупы. Кто-то говорит: «Я слышал на улице…». Мы должны всё слышать только от Кришны, тогда это будет верно».

Вопрос: «Иногда я чувствую то, что называется «чакрами». Я ощущаю ясный свет вот здесь и чувствую, как что-то циркулирует вот здесь. Они называют это место домом верхнего лотоса. Это мое воображение или все это на самом деле существует?»

Шрила Прабхупада: «Да, это - воображение. Если вы откроете свой череп, то не найдете там никакого лотоса. Это - ваше воображение, и все. Это воображение предписано для людей, которых сильно увлекает телесная концепция жизни: «Тут - лотос, а тут - вздор, а здесь - океан блаженства. Тебе нужно с этим разобраться…». Такие слова предназначены лишь для того, чтобы заставить человека сосредоточиться. Так же как и с непослушным ребенком, чтобы заставить его прекратить безобразничать: «Посиди, пожалуйста, здесь. Прекрати все это». Но наша позиция такова: «Я не есть это тело». И если даже там есть лотос, что мне делать с этим лотосом?» Наше первое утверждение: «Я не есть это тело».

_(Лекция в Лос-Анджелесе 16 декабря 1968 г.) "Нектар Прабхупады" Сатсварупа дас Госвами_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Однажды Джон Ленон и Йоко Оно, оба одетые в черное, пришли к Прабхупаде. Считая его великим йогом, обладающим мистическими силами, они попросили его устроить так, чтобы после смерти Кришна помог им вновь воссоединиться. Прабхупада был разочарован.

— Это не мое дело, — ответил он. — Кришна дает вам жизнь, и Он же ее забирает, являясь в форме смерти. После смерти вы не сможете снова быть вместе. Когда вы вернетесь домой, к Богу, вы воссоединитесь с Кришной, но отношения мужа и жены — обычные мирские отношения. Со смертью тела они закончатся. Вы не сможете возобновить подобные отношения после смерти.



* * *



На краю поместья, в запущенном домике времен короля Георга, жил каменщик со своей женой. Нанятый Джоном для постройки в имении студии звукозаписи, каменщик был недавним обитателем Титтенхерста. Этот крепкий, плотный человек никогда не разговаривал с преданными, но, однажды вдруг спросил их, верят ли они в привидения.

— О, да, — ответил Кулашекхара. — Прабхупада говорил, что привидения существуют.

— Я не верю, — сказал каменщик. — Моей жене снятся какие-то сны, но сам я не верю в привидения.

Жена каменщика рассказывала, что иногда по ночам они с мужем слышат «нечто». Прошлой ночью, перепуганные, они прибежали в дом Джона и стали жаловаться ему на странные звуки: грохот цепей, стук башмаков и шум, «как будто по полу тащат чье-то тело». Каменщик своими глазами видел, как его жену кто-то сильно встряхнул за плечи, хотя кроме них в комнате никого не было.

Преданные рассказали об этом Прабхупаде, и он предложил:

— Скажите Джону, что если он захочет, мы прогоним этих привидений.

Мукунда послушался, но Джон уже вызвал знакомую колдунью, занимающуюся белой магией, чтобы та изгнала духов.

Когда колдунья отправилась в коттедж каменщика, за ней увязались несколько преданных. В гостиной, на камине, они обнаружили барельеф, изображающий человека, у которого изо лба вылетает привидение, а на противоположной стене по красному дереву панели были вырезаны какие-то рунические письмена.

— Это письмена древних ведьм, — покачав головой, сказала колдунья. — Я ничем не могу помочь.

Тогда Джон обратился с той же просьбой к преданным, и Прабхупада объяснил, что делать. Нужно было, сбрызнув двери в доме каменщика водой, предложенной Кришне, трубить в раковины и петь. Группа преданных отправилась в дом каменщика. Кулашекхара вел киртан. Через полчаса он вдруг почувствовал огромное облегчение — давящая атмосфера, царившая в комнате, рассеялась, и киртан набрал силу. Преданные вернулись к своим делам, заверив Джона, что привидения больше не появятся, а каменщик с женой могут спокойно вернуться домой.



Утром следующего дня, во время прогулки, Прабхупада шел мимо старого коттеджа.

— Ну, как там поживает привидение?

— Ничего не слышно, Прабхупада, — ответил Кулашекхара.

На следующее утро Прабхупада вновь спросил:

— Как там призрак? Они не хотят его вернуть?

Прабхупада рассказал, как много лет назад в Индии, когда он занимался фармацевтическим бизнесом, ночью он обнаружил в здании привидений.

— И что же вы сделали? — спросил кто-то из преданных.

— Я просто повторял «Харе Кришна», и привидения ушли.

Прабхупада расширил глаза и, жестикулируя обеими руками, изобразил перепуганных рабочих, прибежавших к нему из мастерской: «Бабаджи! Бабаджи! Там привидение! Привидение!» Преданные рассмеялись.

— На самом деле, — сказал Прабхупада, — здесь полно привидений. Особенно там, где конюшни. Они очень привязаны к этому месту. Но они не причинят вам никакого вреда, если вы будете просто повторять «Харе Кришна».

_Прабхупада Лиламрита_

----------


## Амира

*НАРАДА МУНИ ПРИШЕЛ НА КИРТАН ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ*

Один день в неделю мы все отправлялись в Лондон, где Прабхупада давал программу в Конвей-холле. Мы сидели на старой деревянной сцене, и Прабхупада сидел рядом с нами на сиденье, покрытом тканью. В один из вечеров случилась интересная вещь. Прабхупада вел первый киртан, а затем давал лекцию, я сидела на полу - прямо рядом с ним, у гармошки. После лекции я начала вести второй киртан. Вдруг голос Шрилы Прабхупады прорезался сквозь наш киртан на всю аудиторию. С энергией Господа Нрисимхи он прервал мое воспевание. Я никогда не видела, чтобы Прабхупада так делал.

Но Шрила Прабхупада вдруг запел, перебивая меня:

нарада муни бхаджая вина радхика рамана на ме

Мы все стали повторять за ним. Я смотрела на него и не понимала, что происходит, а он посмотрел на меня и кивнул, чтобы я продолжала дальше петь. Я продолжала петь Харе Кришна, а он продолжал петь свою молитву Нараде Муни в микрофон. Я закрыла глаза и меня понесло. Я не знаю, что тогда случилось. Это был духовный опыт, мы могли понять, что что-то необъяснимое происходит. Вдруг все преданные запрыгали, все начали дико танцевать, мы были охвачены очень глубокими духовными переживаниями.

Это был один из тех мистических моментов, связанных с Кришной. На следующее утро, я спросила у Шрилы Прабхупады что же случилось тогда во время киртана, и в ответ он спросил:

- А ты разве не видела?
- Чего я не видела, Шрила Прабхупада?
- Нарада Муни пришел к нам на киртан.
- Нет, я не видела его, - ответила я.
- Да, это был он, это был Нарада Муни.

На следующий день матаджи Ямуна записала маленькую заметку в своем дневнике, которую она сохранила на много-много лет. Вот эта заметка:

"Вчера вечером, когда Шрила Прабхупада запел песню "нарада муни бхаджая вина", мои глаза все время смотрели на него. Я чувствовала, что наблюдаю за чем-то трансцендентным. Его глаза были закрыты, он просто играл на своих караталах, а его голова двигалась вперед-назад в ритм. Я вдруг начала что-то осознавать, он увидел Нараду Муни в Конвей-холле и наслаждался его обществом. Это было незабываемо. Это означает духовное видение"

из книги матаджи Динатарини "Ямуна Деви. Жизнь беспримесной преданности".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На одной из утренних прогулок со Шрилой Прабхупадой ученики задавали ему вопросы о регрессии, гипнозе и экстрасенсорике.

Рамешвара:  Определённым психологам очень, очень интересно поместить человека в гипноз, и затем он может говорить об опыте, который у него был в прошлых жизнях. Они очень сильно хотят погрузить человека в определённые условия, когда он вспомнит опыт своей прошлой жизни.

Шрила Прабхупада: Тогда почему сам психиатр не помнит? Почему он не помнит?

Рамешварa: Они говорят, что только определённые люди имеют способность помнить.

Шрила Прабхупада: Определенные негодяи.

Чанданачарйа: Они гипнотизируют их, и они говорят, "Вспомни твою прошлую жизнь".

Шрила Прабхупада: И вся та глупость, которую он говорит, это нормально.

Чанданачарйа: Да.

Рамешварa: Разве возможно, что живое существо может помнить?

Шрила Прабхупада: Он может помнить, но не с помощью этого негодяйского механического процесса.

Хари-шаури: Они говорят, что они помещают его в подсознание и они выуживают мысли из подсознания.

Шрила Прабхупада: Но они говорят, что это получается только у определённых людей. Это означает, что это глупость. Если это факт, если таков процесс, тогда любой может вспомнить. Почему только определённые? Это жонглирование словами. Обман.

Махендра: Они также говорят, Шрила Прабхупада, что так как маленькие дети, маленькие младенцы...

Шрила Прабхупада: Остановите всех этих негодяев...

Рамешварa: /перерыв/.... Способности, которые они изучили, они называют это ЭСВ, или экстрасенсорное восприятие. И благодаря этому способность видеть глазами очень усиливается, вы можете, так как иногда у них есть игральные карты, и они переворачивают их лицом вниз и человек может угадать что это за карта, и у них есть все эти игры, и таким образом, они говорят, что определённые люди имеют особые силы.

Шрила Прабхупада: Как только они говорят, "определённые люди", тогда это не правда.

Чанданачарйа: На самом деле, они говорят, что потенциально у всех есть эти силы, но некоторые более развиты, чем другие. Также способность понимать мысли другого..

Шрила Прабхупада: Харе Кришна.

Рамешварa: Единственная надежда, это читать ваши книги, Шрила Прабхупада.

Шрила Прабхупада: Не мои книги, книги Кришны.

_Утренняя прогулка
8 июня 1976, Лос-Анджелес_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В НЬЮ-ЙОРКЕ у Бхактиведанты Свами не было ни одного знакомого, но у него был адрес и телефон доктора Рамамурти Мишры. Еще в Батлере он написал доктору Мишре, приложив рекомендательное письмо, которое получил от Парамананды Мехры из Бомбея. Он также позвонил доктору Мишре, и тот пригласил его к себе в Нью-Йорк..
Квартира доктора Мишры располагалась в доме номер 33 на Риверсайд-Драйв, на самом берегу Гудзона. Квартира, с огромными окнами, выходившими на реку, находилась на четырнадцатом этаже здания. Там доктор Мишра выделил Бхактиведанте Свами отдельную комнату.
Доктор Мишра был колоритной личностью. Он метал пламенные взоры, оживленно жестикулировал и пересыпал свою речь словечками "мило" и "чудесно". Стараясь соответствовать расхожим представлениям о том, каким должен быть гуру; он принадлежал к числу тех, кого ньюйоркцы называют "свами из богатых предместий". До приезда в Америку доктор Мишра был знатоком санскрита, гуру и врачом. Он написал несколько книг, таких как "Учебник по психологии йоги" и "Самоанализ и познание себя", в основу которых легло учение философа-мониста Шанкары..

Иногда Бхактиведанта Свами обсуждал с доктором Мишрой цель своего приезда в Америку, рассказывая ему о мечте своего духовного учителя принести сознание Кришны в страны Запада. Он просил доктора Мишру помочь ему, но тот всегда ссылался на свою занятость и скорый отъезд из Америки. Через несколько недель, когда держать Бхактиведанту Свами у себя на квартире ему стало неудобно, доктор Мишра поселил его в своей студии хатха-йоги на пятом этаже дома номер 100 по 72-й Западной улице, недалеко от Центрального парка. Студия представляла собой просторное помещение в глубине здания, с примыкавшими к нему офисом и жилой комнатой, где и поселился Бхактиведанта Свами. Окон в комнате не было.

Придерживаясь философских взглядов, прямо противоположных взглядам Бхактиведанты Свами, доктор Мишра считал высшим аспектом Абсолютной Истины Ее безличный аспект (Брахман), тогда как Бхактиведанта Свами, последователь теистической философии Вед, отстаивал превосходство личностного аспекта (Бхагавана). В "Бхагавад-гите" сказано, что безличный Брахман подчинен Бхагавану и исходит от Него, подобно тому как солнечный свет исходит от Солнца. Этому учили великие ачарьи Древней Индии - Рамануджа и Мадхва (Бхактиведанта Свами принадлежал к преемственности учителей, начинающейся с Мадхвы). Но доктор Мишра был последователем Шанкары, который утверждал, что безличный аспект Абсолютной Истины - это высшее Ее проявление, а Личность Бога - в конечном счете иллюзия. Согласно теистической философии, которую проповедовал Бхактиведанта Свами, индивидуальные души (атмы) являются вечными слугами Верховного Существа (Бхагавана), но доктор Мишра утверждал, что духовная сущность лишена индивидуальности. Иначе говоря, он считал, что каждое живое существо тождественно Богу, Верховному Брахману, и поэтому нет никакой необходимости поклоняться Богу, пребывающему вовне. Или, как говорил доктор Мишра, "все едино".

Бхактиведанта Свами возражал:

- Если каждый из нас - Всевышний, то почему этот "Всевышний" бедствует и страдает в материальном мире?

На это доктор Мишра обычно отвечал:

- Всевышний лишь временно оказался под покровом иллюзии. Занимаясь хатха-йогой и медитацией, человек достигнет просветления и осознает, что все сущее есть Всевышний.

Бхактиведанта Свами снова возражал:

- Если Всевышний оказался в плену иллюзии, значит иллюзия сильнее Бога, сильнее Всевышнего?

Бхактиведанта Свами называл доктора Мишру майявади, поскольку тот вопреки всякой логике считал, что майя, иллюзия, могущественнее Абсолютной Истины. Для Бхактиведанты Свами философия имперсонализма была не просто неприемлемой, он считал ее оскорбительной по отношению к Личности Бога. В "Бхагавад-гите" (7.24, 9.11) Кришна говорит:

Люди, лишенные разума и не знающие Меня таким, какой Я есть, считают, что Я, Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, раньше не был личностью, а теперь стал ею. Из-за скудости своих познаний они не понимают, что Я обладаю высшей природой - абсолютной и нетленной. Глупцы смеются надо Мной, когда Я прихожу в материальный мир в облике человека. Им неведома Моя духовная природа верховного повелителя всего сущего.

Да и Господь Чайтанья решительно выступал против майявады: "Все, что имеет отношение к Верховному Господу, духовно, в том числе Его тело, богатства и окружение. Но философия майявады умалчивает о Его божественных совершенствах и настаивает на безличной природе Абсолюта".

Впоследствии Бхактиведанта Свами напишет в одной из своих книг: "Амбициозные философы-майавади хотят раствориться в бытии Господа. Это называется саюджья-мукти. Однако подобный вид мукти (освобождения) подразумевает отказ от индивидуального существования. Другими словами, это своего рода духовное самоубийство, что полностью противоречит философии бхакти-йоги. Бхакти-йога позволяет индивидуальной обусловленной душе достичь бессмертия. Те же, кто исповедует философию майявады, лишают себя возможности обрести бессмертие после смерти материального тела". По мнению Господа Чайтаньи, имперсоналисты майявади - величайшие оскорбители Господа Кришны: майавадй кршна-апарадхи. Поэтому, говорил Господь Чайтанья, даже тот, кто просто слушает комментарии Шанкары, наносит своей духовной жизни непоправимый вред. Доктор Мишра не возражал против преданности Бхактиведанты Свами Господу Кришне и "Бхагавад-гите", но самого его вполне устраивала философия Шанкары. А Бхактиведанта Свами указывал на то, что, даже по мнению Шанкары, Кришна, или Нараяна, Личность Бога, вечно существует за пределами материального мира. Поэтому Господь - выше этого мира, нарайанах паро ’вйактат.
Не имея ни гроша в кармане, Бхактиведанта Свами временно зависел от расположения своего знакомого майявади, с которым делил трапезу, беседовал и чьим гостеприимством пользовался. Но до чего же это было неудобно! Он приехал в Америку, чтобы прямо и открыто говорить о Кришне, но ему везде мешали. В Батлере приходилось приспосабливаться к мещанским предрассудкам своих хозяев, типичных средних американцев, и теперь ему снова не давали говорить, но уже по другой причине. Его принимали доброжелательно, но видели в нем угрозу. Доктор Мишра не мог позволить своим ученикам слушать славословия Господу Кришне - Верховной Личности Бога.
Бхактиведанта Свами редко выходил из своей новой комнаты и продолжал печатать и переводить. Но когда доктор Мишра проводил занятия по йоге, Бхактиведанта Свами иногда отрывался от работы, чтобы спеть киртан или прочесть лекцию.
_Роберт Нельсон_ (один из первых последователей Прабхупады в Нью-Йорке): Я пришел на программу в студию доктора Мишры. Доктор что-то говорил. Свамиджи сидел на скамейке. Вдруг доктор Мишра прервал программу, широко улыбнулся и объявил: "Свамиджи споет для нас песню". Мне кажется, доктор Мишра не давал ему выступать с лекциями. Кто-то мне говорил, что доктор Мишра не хотел, чтобы он проповедовал.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В своих лекциях доктор Мишра толковал "Бхагавад-гиту" как имперсоналист, опираясь на труды Шанкары, а Бхактиведанта Свами, когда слово предоставляли ему, упорно с ним не соглашался. Однажды Бхактиведанта Свами попросил доктора Мишру, чтобы тот помог ему распространить Движение Господа Чайтаньи, но доктор Мишра уклонился, сказав, что считает Бхактиведанту Свами воплощением Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которому не требуются помощники. В ответ Свамиджи напомнил доктору, что отца Господа Чайтаньи тоже звали Мишра, поэтому он должен принять участие в распространении Движения Господа Чайтаньи. Бхактиведанта Свами предложил ему редактировать санскрит в переводах "Бхагаватам", но доктор Мишра отказался, о чем впоследствии сожалел.
_Херта Лёрч_ (ученица из Ананда-ашрама): "Я познакомилась с Бхактиведантой Свами на кухне. Он был очень разборчив в еде и ел только то, что готовил сам. Он приходил на кухню и говорил: "Дайте мне кастрюлю". Когда я приносила кастрюлю, он говорил: "Нет, побольше". Я приносила побольше, но он просил поменьше. Потом он говорил: "Дайте мне картофель", и я приносила ему картофель. Готовил он очень, очень тихо. Он вообще никогда много не говорил. Он варил картофель, потом еще какие-то овощи, а еще - чапати. Закончив, он выходил из кухни, чтобы поесть. Как правило, он готовил с расчетом на доктора Мишру и еще нескольких человек. Когда он там жил, он всегда столько готовил.
Я у него научилась делать чапати. Обычно он приезжал только на выходные, а потом возвращался в город.." 

Да, так оно и было, но что он мог сделать в городе один, без денег и поддержки? Когда-то он думал, что проведет в Америке всего несколько недель, а затем вернется в Индию. Но вот - он работал над переводом "Бхагаватам", гулял по Манхэттену, писал письма... Бхактиведанта Свами изучал новую культуру, пытаясь представить, каким образом можно познакомить западный мир с сознанием Кришны. Своими мыслями он делился с Сумати Морарджи:

_27 октября
Как я понял, американцы проявляют огромный интерес к индийским методам духовного самопознания, о чем свидетельствуют многочисленные так называемые "ашрамы йоги" в Америке. К сожалению, они не особо в чести у местных властей, и, кроме того, как я узнал, невинных людей в этих заведениях часто обманывают, как это происходит и в Индии. Единственная наша надежда - на то, что люди эти склонны к духовной жизни, и, если здесь проповедовать "Шримад-Бхагаватам", они получат огромное благо_.
Кроме того, Бхактиведанта Свами заметил, что американцы с восторгом принимают индийское искусство и музыку. Дабы в этом убедиться, он посетил выступление мадрасской танцовщицы Балы Сарасвати.
_Я пошел на этот концерт с другом, хотя за последние сорок лет ни разу не посещал подобных мероприятий. Выступление имело успех. Музыкальное сопровождение было в классическом индийском стиле, и большинство песен исполнялось на санскрите. Американским зрителям это очень понравилось. Я с радостью отметил, что обстоятельства для моей будущей проповеднической деятельности сложились неплохо._
Он писал, что учение "Бхагаватам" вполне возможно излагать посредством музыки и танца, но возможности сделать это у него пока не было. Христианские миссии проповедуют по всему миру, опираясь на солидную материальную поддержку, так почему бы преданным Кришны не объединиться и делать то же самое? Он отметил, что христианским организациям оказалось не под силу сдержать распространение коммунизма, но движение, основанное на "Бхагаватам", благодаря философскому и научному подходу вполне могло бы справиться с этой задачей.
Бхактиведанта Свами целенаправленно сеял семена вдохновения в сердце преданной Богу и состоятельной Сумати Морарджи..

_из книги САТСВАРУПА ДАС ГОСВАМИ - ПРАБХУПАДА ЛИЛАМРИТА_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

***
Сегодняшняя лекция была по стиху 7.9.52. Молитвы Прахлады Махараджи завершены, и теперь к нему обращается Господь Нрисимхадева. Господь назвал его _бхадра_, что Шрила Прабхупада перевел как «совершенный джентльмен», а также _асуроттама_, лучший из _асуров,_ демонов. Господь, чрезвычайно довольный поведением Прахлады, предложил ему выбрать любое благословение. 
Прабхупада сказал, что если мы в чем-либо нуждаемся, то нужно просто доставить удовольствие Кришне. Нет нужды тяжело трудиться, стремиться к деньгам и другим материальным целям, поскольку Кришна — _бхагаван_, владелец всех богатств. Если мы доставим Ему радость, Он выполнит любое наше желание. Нужно просто быть «совершенным джентльменом». Это, заметил Прабхупада, возможно только если человек станет преданным. Он привел несколько примеров того, что только истинного преданного можно считать приличным человеком. 
 «Преданный — совершенный джентльмен. Почему? Поскольку он развил в себе все достоинства. Это называется _бхадра_. Преданный не может быть _абхадра_. Поэтому преданный никогда не грубит людям. Когда Рупа Госвами еще был на Земле, к нему пришел очень известный ученый, который хотел провести диспут на тему шастры. Он подошел к Рупе Госвами и сказал: «Я хотел бы поговорить с тобой о шастре».
Рупа Госвами ответил: «Я не очень в ней разбираюсь. Вправе ли я говорить о ней с тобой, таким ученым человеком?»
Тогда этот человек заявил: «Если ты считаешь себя невеждой, то дай мне документ, в котором подтвердишь это».
«Хорошо, вот тебе письмо с моей подписью. Я полный невежда», сразу же ответил Рупа Госвами».
Прабхупада засмеялся. «И когда этот обманщик уходил, он думал: «Я самый главный ученый, ведь я победил самого Рупу Госвами».
Поблизости стоял Джива Госвами. Он спросил: «Что это за бумага?»
«Твой дядя честно расписался в полном невежестве. А я умнее его».
«Хорошо, давай-ка я попробую с тобой поспорить», и Джива одержал полную победу.
Иногда преданные действуют мягко. Если к ним приходит такой глупец, они не хотят тратить на него время. «Хорошо, я распишусь в том, что я невежда. Теперь уходи». Понимаете? Это_ бхадра._ Вместо того, чтобы тратить время на негодяя, лучше дать ему бумажку и выгнать прочь».
 Затем, для контраста, Прабхупада привел пример _абхадры_ из своего опыта. «Я своими глазами видел один случай в Калькутте. Один привратник из гостиницы отрезал голову курице, и полумертвая курица с наполовину отрубленной головой еще прыгала, а человек смеялся. Его маленький сын начал плакать. Я сам это видел. Он начал плакать, потому что был невинным ребенком и не мог этого вынести. А отец говорил: «Что же ты плачешь? Смотри, как смешно!» Представляете? Итак, если человек не преданный, он становится жестоким, жестоким, жестоким, жестоким, жестоким. И отправляется в ад. А преданный не может этого вынести.

Мы изучали историю жизни Господа Иисуса Христа. Когда он увидел, как убивают птиц в синагоге, он был в шоке и сразу же ушел оттуда. После этого он основал христианскую религию. Наверное, вы это знаете. Его потрясло такое убийство животных. И потому первая его заповедь: «Не убий». Но глупые христиане, вместо того, чтобы следовать его указаниям, ежедневно открывают новые бойни. Так что пока человек не станет совершенным преданным, он не может быть_ бхадрой,_ приличным человеком. Это невозможно».
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...143&Itemid=491

----------


## Варган

"На следующий день к Шриле Прабхупаде пришел еще один член парламента, Шри Рам Джетхмалани. Прабхупада снова подчеркивал важность сознания Кришны, и произвел на г-на Джетхмалани благоприятное впечатление. Г-н Джетхмалани поднял вопрос о том, какой общественно-полезной деятельностью занимается Общество сознания Кришны, а Прабхупада сказал ему, что этим занимаются кошки и собаки. Наша же цель состоит в том, чтобы покончить с материальной жизнью. Именно в этом состоит цель человеческого бытия, а не в том, чтобы просто гавкать об общественном благе и ничего все равно не достигать. На г-на Джетхмалани, самого выдающегося юриста Индии, все это произвело сильнейшее впечатление, и он пообещал всемерно помогать движению Шрилы Прабхупады".

Тамала Кришна Госвами. "Дневник последних дней Шрилы Прбхупады", 10 апреля 1977 года.

10 апреля 1977.

"The next day another member of Parliament, Sri Ram Jethmalani, came to visit Srila Prabhupada.  Prabhupada stressed again the importance of KRSNa consciousness, and Mr. Jethmalani was favorably impressed.  Mr. Jethmalani raised the question of whether there was any social welfare work to be done by KRSNa consciousness, and Prabhupada told him that such was simply the business of dogs and cats.  Our purpose was to end this material life.  That was the purpose of human life-not simply barking social welfare and getting nothing done.  Mr. Jethmalani, the most eminent lawyer of India, was highly impressed.  He promised to give all help for Srila Prabhupada's movement".

----------


## Варган

«БХАКТИВЕДАНТА СВАМИ ПРАБХУПАДА ПРИЕХАЛ СПАСТИ НАС ОТ СОБАЧЕЙ ЖИЗНИ»

Доброжелательная статья появилась в главной газете Мельбурна, «The Age», с большой фотографией улыбающегося лица Прабхупады. Она представляла собой аккуратный репортаж с места прибытия Прабхупады и его интервью в аэропорту: «Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, основатель Движения сознания Кришны, приехал спасти нас от собачей жизни.

До тех пор, пока мы не начнем культивировать духовное знание, предупреждает нас Его Божественная Милость, нам не остается ничего, кроме «собачьего менталитета».

Он подразумевает жизнь, в которой люди ограничены лишь заботой о телесных потребностях — еде, сне и сексе.

«Недостаток современной цивилизации, — сказал он вчера, — заключается в том, что люди думают о своих телах, которые есть не что иное, как кусок материи. Но мы уделяем большое внимания этому куску материи, ничего не зная о пульсе жизни».

Его Божественная Милость сказал, что «собачий менталитет» и есть барьер на пути познания Бога — так же как и на пути к миру.

«Подобно собаке, воспринимающей себя «собакой», вы думаете о себе: «Я — американец», «Я — австралиец» или «Я — индус». Это грубое невежество. Собака лает на что попало на улице, а вы лаете на что попало в ООН».

Далее в статье было изложено суждение по поводу «духовного рвения», проявленного преданными в аэропорту. «Ожидая его у дверей, ведущих в таможенную зону, они танцевали и пели с постоянно нарастающей громкостью...»

Прабхупаде статья понравилась настолько, что он попросил Пушта Кришну Свами отправить ее Джаяпатаке Свами в Майяпур в поддержку его проповеднической деятельности. Он также включил ее в свою личную папку.

«Трансцендентный дневник» Хари Шаури даса, 20 апреля 1976 года, фрагмент

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами "Уроки любви"
_
_Гурудас:_
Распространителей книг прославляли за их служение гораздо больше, чем танцоров и актеров. Многие смотрели на артистов свысока, потому что, как правило, у них не было большого желания распространять книги. Издерганные таким отношением, наши артисты хотели, чтобы их служение тоже как-то признавалось, поэтому они пришли ко мне и спросили, что делать. Я ответил: "Давайте, когда Шрила Прабхупада в следующий раз приедет в Нью-Двараку, покажем ему спектакль". И вот, когда Прабхупада приехал в Лос-Анджелес, я сообщил ему: "Танцоры и актеры приготовили для Вас спектакль. Когда Вы хотели бы посмотреть его?" Он ответил: "Завтра". На следующий день они показали свои сценки прямо в храме. Праджапати играл Баладеву, еще кто-то был демоном Праламбой. Прабхупада смеялся до слез. На следующее утро я участвовал в совещании Би-би-ти. Рамешвара подробно рассказывал, как обстоят дела с книгами. Полагаю, это был один из тех случаев, когда Прабхупада прочел мысли своих учеников. Вдруг, неожиданно для всех, он спросил: "А где наш Праджапати?" Кто-то помчался за ним. Когда Праджапати пришел, Прабхупада сказал: "Давайте показывать спектакли на темы сознания Кришны в каждом городе и каждой деревне, так же, как мы распространяем книги". Все понимали, что это была его похвала актерам, которых другие ученики обычно считали – что греха таить – преданными второго сорта.

_Барадрадж_:
Разговор зашел об изучении иностранных языков, и Прабхупада заметил: "Искусство не знает языковых барьеров. Картина с изображением Кришны говорит с каждым человеком, в какой бы стране он ни жил. Картины переносят Кришну прямо в умы людей. Не нужно думать, что работа художника – это второсортная вещь. Нет, это великое служение. Не сомневайся в этом". 
 Художники все время переживали, что они какие-то не такие, как остальные. Иногда им говорили, чтобы они, пока не поздно, побросали свои кисти и холсты и занялись настоящим делом – вышли на улицы и распространяли книги. Бытовало мнение, что мы прячемся от служения и, только чтобы нас не выгнали, сидим и водим кисточкой по холсту. Мы были людьми второго сорта. Я сказал об этом Прабхупаде, и он ответил: "Нет. Вы делаете великое дело. Иногда я даже думаю, что это самое важное служение. Книги нужно переводить на другие языки, и еще неизвестно, какой там будет перевод и сколько в нем будет ошибок. Но картины – это самая прямая проповедь. Они сразу дают людям возможность подумать о Кришне!"
* * *
Шрила Прабхупада, я размышлял сегодня над природой этой твоей способности бесконечно воодушевлять других, а также пытался понять, почему у нас это не получается. Я понял, что в основе твоей способности лежит душевная щедрость, свобода от зависти и отсутствие ревности.
В основе нашей неспособности – зависть, замешанная на гордыне. Возвышенному человеку легко возвышать других, низкому – легко опускать. Похвала в чужой адрес радует сердце смиренного и огорчает гордого. Ты сам черпал бесконечное вдохновение в своих отношениях с Кришной и потому мог без конца вдохновлять других.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами "Уроки любви"
_
_фрагмент из книги_

"Пожалуй, самым ярким примером безоглядной готовности Шрилы Прабхупады доверять своим ученикам является история его отношений с Киртананандой Свами.
История эта очень хорошо задокументирована в письмах Шрилы Прабхупады.
Они иллюстрируют его практически безграничную способность доверять своим ученикам, прощать их за очень серьезные ошибки, наказывать при необходимости недоверием, но затем снова прощать и снова облачать доверием"

Никто из учеников не принес столько беспокойств и неприятностей Шриле Прабхупаде, как Киртанананда. Он проповедовал среди преданных философские отклонения, не выполнял  указания Прабхупады и считал себя ачарьей.

"Он претендовал на роль преемника Прабхупады и место духовного учителя в недавно созданном Прабхупадой Обществе. Он облачился в новые одежды наподобие сутаны католического священника и пытался убедить сделать это других преданных, ссылаясь на то, что это якобы желание Шрилы Прабхупады. Когда его попытки ввести духовных братьев в заблуждение были разоблачены самим Прабхупадой, духовные братья с позором изгнали его из храма. В отместку он забрал пожертвованные им в храм подсвечники и ткани и даже ухитрился выкрасть рукопись "_Бхагавад-гиты как она есть_". Он убрал имя Прабхупады с титульной страницы и попытался опубликовать книгу под своим именем в одном из религиозных издательств Нью-Йорка. Но даже это не мешало Прабхупаде продолжать верить в своего ученика...

 Прабхупада не винил его – он полностью принимает ответственность за все происшедшее на себя, он продолжает молиться о его благополучии и просит своих учеников делать то же самое:
"Я принимаю ответственность за любую искреннюю душу, однажды обратившуюся ко мне с просьбой о духовном просвещении, и должен вернуть ее назад, домой, к Кришне. Ученик под влиянием майи может неправильно понять истинного духовного учителя. Но, когда ученик неправильно понимает духовного учителя, настоящий духовный учитель сокрушается о своей неспособности защитить этого ученика, так что иногда он даже плачет. Я сам видел, как это делал мой Гуру Махарадж. Один из его учеников принял санньясу, но позже бывшая жена силой утащила его. Узнав об этом, мой Гуру Махарадж со слезами на глазах стал корить себя за то, что не смог спасти эту душу"
.
"Уход Киртанананды и Хаягривы причинил мне сильную боль. Я практически не мог сдержать слез, видя, как они по пустяковой причине решили отколоться от нас. Иными словами, я чувствую ответственность за то, что не смог спасти эти две души. Однако сама по себе вся эта история доказывает, что каждая душа индивидуальна. Инцидент с Киртананандой и Хаягривой полностью опровергает глупую теорию о пресловутом единстве. Однако мы не должны гневаться на этих бедняг. Постарайся убедить их словом и разумными доводами, но не злись на них. Господь Нитьянанда сохранял спокойствие и невозмутимость, даже когда Джагай с Мадхаем повели себя с Ним в высшей степени дерзко. Они подняли руку на Господа Нитьянанду, так что даже Господь Чайтанья, автор "Шикшаштаки", вышел из себя. Но Нитьянанда Прабху оставался невозмутимым и в конце концов возвысил этих двух негодяев. Когда мы проповедуем, мы должны всегда держать пример Господа Нитья-нанды Прабху у себя перед глазами"
.
Самому Киртанананде Прабхупада пишет письмо, исполненное смирения и любви.
"Если ты не согласен с моей философией, можешь действовать сам по себе, но за пределами ИСККОН. Ты не понял Кришну. Самое лучшее для тебя будет, если ты перестанешь проповедовать вплоть до моего возвращения. Если ты любишь меня, пожалуйста, не выступай публично, а просто повторяй святое имя в уединенном месте – где тебе больше нравится."

Полностью историю отношений Шрилы Прабхупады со своим возлюбленным учеником читайте в книге.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Очень вдохновляющая викторина! Множество историй о Прабхупаде!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уникальная скульптурная композиция, посвященная Шриле Прабхупаде установлена в Калькуте и в Бостоне.
Композиция состоит из двух частей.
В 2015 году 13 августа губернатор Западной Бенгалии Шри Кешари Натх Трипати вместе с Радханатхой Свами и Бхакти Чару Свами торжественно открыли скульптурную композицию, символизирующую отъезд Шрилы Прабхупады в Америку в 1965 году, то есть ровно полвека назад. 
Одна часть диптиха установлена  в Калькутте, а другая установлена 6 августа 2018 года в Бостоне на пирсе Содружества - месте, где Шрила Прабхупада впервые ступил на землю Америки.
 Автор памятника - Владимир Журавель - молодой украинский скульптор.Куратор проекта Мадан Мохан прабху.

Фотографии не загружаются, поэтому смотрите тут: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...3&id=669599092

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Рассказал ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:_
Это история про то, как у преданных был храм на Гавайях. И Судама был президентом этого храма. И какой-то человек пожертвовал ему, как президенту храма, ресторан. Судама решил, что ресторан принадлежит, как президенту храма, ему. И преданные обеспокоились. Написали Шриле Прабхупаде. В конце концов, Шрила Прабхупада сам приехал, чтобы разобраться с этим вопросом. Чтобы обсудить этот случай.

Шрила Прабхупада вызвал Судаму лично к себе. И он спросил у него: «Судама, ты мой ученик?» «Да, я ваш ученик». «Это значит, что все, что люди дают тебе, на самом деле принадлежит мне. Да?» Судама сказал: «Да. Это значит, что все, что люди мне дают, они дают на самом деле вам, и это принадлежит вам». Тогда Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Тогда кому принадлежит ресторан?» Судама подумал, и сказал: «Мне».
 Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него. И сказал: «Ну ладно, хорошо. Забирай ресторан, и будь счастлив». Шрила Прабхупада естественно не был очень доволен таким поведением ученика. Он сказал: «Забирай ресторан, будь счастлив».

Он собрался с другими старшими преданными, которые стали обсуждать что делать. Шрила Прабхупада задал всем остальным вопрос: «Стоит нам обращаться в суд по этому поводу или нет?» И все преданные в один голос сказали: «Обязательно стоит. Мы обязательно должны. Мы не должны позволять этому так проходить. Нельзя просто так это оставлять». 
 Шрила Прабхупада услышал их совет, и глубоко-глубоко задумался. Несколько минут он молчал. Молчал, думал, думал, думал. В конце концов, сказал: «Нет, ни в коем случае. Если мы это сделаем, мы ничем не будем отличаться от обычных карми». И слушайте внимательно: «Наша жизнь основана на доверии и любви. Если у нас не будет доверия и любви, то не будет духовной жизни».

Это фраза особенно многозначительно в устах Шрилы Прабхупады. Потому что Шрила Прабхупада был в высшей степени практичным человеком. Шрила Прабхупада знал, как обращаться с деньгами. Шрила Прабхупада очень бережно обращался со всем этим. Но еще раз. На одну чашу весов положен ресторан, на другую чашу весов положен сам фундамент духовной жизни. Наша жизнь основана на доверии и любви. Если у нас не будет доверия и любви, безграничного доверия и безграничной любви, мы ничем не будем отличаться от обычных людей. И в конце концов, мы потеряем духовную жизнь.

Я видел, к сожалению, как это происходит. Когда люди справедливо теряют доверие. Никто не говорит, что у нас нет оснований перестать доверять другим людям. Но надо вспомнить: у Шрилы Прабхупады тоже были все основания перестать доверять. Его вывод был очень важный. Если мы лишимся доверия и любви, мы лишимся духовной жизни. Мы не сможем продолжать свою духовную жизнь, потому что духовная жизнь основана на доверии и любви, ни на чем-то еще. Поэтому моя просьба к вам, давайте будем медитировать на эти качества. Давайте будем доверять друг другу снова и снова, и снова. Давать кредит доверия. И таким образом пробуждать в человеке самые лучшие качества.

И слушайте, этот Судама, который сделал такое со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Слушайте, что он рассказывает. Он совершил оскорбление духовного учителя. Разумеется, это оскорбление не прошло даром. Очень быстро у него появились духовные трудности. И в конце концов, под давлением этих трудностей, под давлением всего остального он ушел из движения. Но так или иначе, Шрила Прабхупада узнал, где он. Он послал ему письмо, и он в этом письме попросил: «Пожалуйста, приди ко мне. Я хочу увидеться с тобой, прежде чем ты уйдешь». Он ушел бесповоротно. Шрила Прабхупада понимал, что вряд ли он сможет вернуться в ближайшее время. Но он попросил его: «Пожалуйста, приди ко мне. Я хочу увидеть тебя».

И сам Судама рассказывает: «Когда я вошел, и поклонился Шриле Прабхупаде, Шрила Прабхупада подбежал ко мне. И начал кричать: «Что это такое? Почему ты ушел? Почему ты в такой одежде?» Он ругал меня минут 20. И Судама говорит: «Я весь вспотел, я плакал. Мне было очень неловко, мне было очень трудно стоять, особенно потому что все это происходило перед моими духовными братьями, которые стояли, и равнодушно смотрели на все то, что происходит. У меня сердце рыдало, и я знал, что он от любви ругает меня: «Что такое? Почему ты ушел? Что случилось? Почему ты отпустил волосы?» В конце концов, Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Последнее, о чем я хочу тебе попросить. Прежде чем я разрешу тебе уйти. Любишь ли ты еще Кришну? Веришь ли ты еще в Кришну?» Судама говорит: «Я задумался. Потом сказал: “Да”.» Он сказал: «Ну хорошо, с тобой все будет в порядке». А затем он развернулся ко всем остальным, и стал ругать всех остальных: «Это отвратительно, это мерзко, это гадко. Вы все знали, что ему нужна помощь. Почему вы не помогли? Почему вы не пришли к нему на помощь? Почему вы не протянули руку? Настоящий вайшнав уже давно протянул бы ему руку помощи». 
Это то, как Шрила Прабхупада заботился о каждом преданном.

_Садху-Санга, 28.09.2013_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:_

И пару очень важных и поучительных историй о том, как по-другому проявлялась любовь Шрилы Прабхупады.
Это рассказывает Бхаджа Хари Прабху. Он был президентом храма в Бхактиведанта Меноре.
У Шьямасундры Прабху в одно время начались духовные проблемы. По крайней мере нам казалось так. На первый взгляд казалось, что у него очень серьезные проблемы. Он не приходил ни на какие программы. Перестал повторять круги мантры. По вечерам он куда-то уходил. Храм был нищий, денег не было. Шьямасундра Прабху арендовал себе дорогую машину. Короче говоря у нас были все основания, чтобы беспокоиться. Ходили самые разные слухи. В конце концов мы решили придти рассказать обо всем Шриле Прабхупаде.

Он говорит: «Зашел я. И зашел Реватинандана Свами, старший преданный. И мы попросили у Шрилы Прабхупады разрешение говорить. Он сказал: «Хорошо». Буквально через несколько минут после того как Реватинандана Свами стал говорить. Шрила Прабхупада сразу же понял, о чем будет идти речь. И у него появилась на лице выражение брезгливости. Он посмотрел на меня». Ооо, сам Бхаджа Хари стал говорить. Бхаджа Хари, младший преданный, гораздо младше Шьямасундры. «Он посмотрел на меня, и с выражением брезгливости на лице сказал: «Ты не имеешь права критиковать старших вайшнавов». Мне стало очень больно. Шрила Прабхупада отвернулся от него. И обращаясь к Реватинандане Свами сказал: «Вели ему, чтобы он уходил отсюда». При этом он чувствовал такую брезгливость по отношению ко мне, что он не захотел прямо сказать это мне. Он сказал это Реватинандане Свами. Я выполз оттуда на брюхе. И я получил этот урок на всю свою жизнь, что я никогда ни при каких обстоятельствах не должен критиковать старших преданных. Это не мое дело. Это не дело моего ума. У него может быть есть проблемы. Но он дорог Шриле Прабхупаде. И когда оскорбляют или критикуют того, кто дорог духовному учителю, это причиняет невероятную боль в сердце духовного учителя».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И в Австралии произошла другая история, очень интересная. Там в храме жил один преданный, бхакта Миша. Очевидно русского происхождения какого-то. Он довольно давно жил в храме, уже 5 лет. По-прежнему носил длинные волосы. И когда Шрила Прабхупада закончил лекцию и спросил: «Есть ли какие-то вопросы?» Этот Миша поднял руку и спросил: «Если один из ваших брахманов, учеников, который получил вторую инициацию, падает, уходит из храма, совершает оскорбления, а затем возвращается и требует к себе уважения, нужно ли ему позволять, чтобы он по-прежнему носил брахманский шнур, или лучше послать его заниматься каким-то смиренным служением, которое есть самый лучший способ для того чтобы развить в себе смирение?»

Чувствуете вопрос? Часто преданные задают такой вопрос, в котором ответ уже вложен.

«Можно ему носить брахманский шнур, или лучше послать его заниматься смиренным служением, потому что нет лучшего способа развить в себе смирение». 
В комнате повисла тишина. Шрила Прабхупада очень серьезно и очень сурово посмотрел на этого Мишу и сказал: «Об этом ты судить не должен. Решение по этому вопросу будет принимать духовный учитель». 
Миша попытался объяснить непонимающему Шриле Прабхупаде, что он имеет ввиду: «Я спрашиваю, потому что…» 
Шрила Прабхупада прервал его: «У тебя нет никакого права судить. Это не твое дело. Ты не можешь судить, кто следует, а кто не следует духовному учителю. Он для того принял духовного учителя, чтобы духовный учитель выносил свой приговор по этому поводу. Духовный учитель сделает все то, что необходимо». 
Миша не унимался. Он сказал: «А был ли когда-нибудь такой случай…» Шрила Прабхупада опять прервал его, и сказал: «Это тот самый случай, по которому не тебе выносить приговор. Этот случай должен судить духовный учитель».
 Миша оказался очень упрямым: «А можете привести мне пример, когда…» 
Шрила Прабхупада прервал его и сказал: «Сейчас я приведу тебе пример. Когда полицейский хватает преступника, он должен отвести его судье, потому что у судьи есть право выносить приговор. Если полицейский будет выносить приговор, то его самого посадят в тюрьму. Ты все понял? Он принял духовного учителя, и именно духовный учитель должен вынести приговор».
 Миша все понял. Миша не захотел, чтобы его посадили в тюрьму)





http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...130&Itemid=272

_Истории из жизни  Шрилы Прабхупады_

----------

